# renau1g's Red Hand of Doom - Beta



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

The afternoon sun beats down on you; the air is hot and still. The sparsely settled lands of Elsir Vale are starting to grow monotonous, with a seemingly endless line of dusty flyspecks of towns. The town of Drellin's Ferry lies a few miles ahead of you. It's a settlement hard on the borders of the Witchwood and the place where the high priest of Helm informed you to travel to.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

[sblock=Scavenger & Sohen]_The road crests a small rise and descends into a dusty grove in a large, shallow dell. An abandoned farmhouse, partially visible through the trees, stands on one side of the road. You've passed a dozen spots much like this one already today, but this one feels wrong. Then you glimps the glint of mail through the brush by the side of the road. Fierce warriors-tall, hairy humanoids with wide mouths and flat faces-are lying in wait!_ [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC All] I'll post a battle map later. Also, when you're posting in combat, please include a mini-stat block in a spoiler box. On the first round only Scavenger & Sohen made their spot checks. Note, I posted some pictures in Alpha's thread, but couldn't get them to post here. If anyone knows how please let me know[/sblock]

[sblock=Voadam] You're road that you've been travelling on has forked into this one, assume that there's a small path along the 12 horizontal axis, depositing you @ e11, right in the midst of the group (and the ambush)[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

*couple questions*

Is there a beta ooc thread to ask you questions like the following

What do you want posted in this stat "form"?
Are we going to be rolling or are you handling all rolls?

Draxton
 hope you don't mind trying to post your pics


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 26, 2008)

*more testing sorry*

[sblock=Draxton]combat stats
Str:14 +2             Combat Skills:                                     HP: 53
Dex:10                       - Concentration +6(+10)                AC: 21      
Con:12 +1                  - Heal +11                                     T: 12
Int:14 +2                    - Intimidate +3                              FF: 21
Wis:15 +2                   - Jump -4                                     
Cha:16 +3

Weapons:             Attack     Damage           Crit     Range    
+1 (gt)* h. mace       +7           1d8+3          x2                            
dagger(melee)           +6           1d4+2      19-20x2
dagger(thrown)          +4           1d4+2      19-20x2    10'
*ghost touch

Domain powers:  Feat of strength = Enhancement bonus to Str equal to
                       Cleric level usable once/day (super natural)
                       Inspire allies = +2 morale bonus to saving throws,
                       attack rolls,ability and skill checks,and weapon damage
                       usable once per day last for 3 rounds
Turning Undead:
                       Times per day: 10
                        Range:  60'
                        Turning Check: 1d20+5
                        Turning Damage: 2d6+9
Combat Feats:     Combat Casting

Special equipment: 4 scrolls - cure light wounds 1d8+6
                                   potion cure serious wounds (3d8+5)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

*Scavenger*

Scavenger readies his shield as he goes and gestures secretly to the others, that danger is ahead (points at his eyes first, than at his weapon, finally at the brush by the side of the road).

[sblock=Stats]AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 48/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6
2nd - 5[/sblock]
[sblock=Maps]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

[sblock=initiative: ]
Scavenger - 16
Sohen - 14
Sir Conrad - 5
Yorgan - 4
Hobgoblins - 3
Draxton - 1
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1606223/ 
Wow, 3 1's for init, IC didn't like you guys today. 
[/sblock]


[sblock=all] For stats, please include AC, base, touch,etc., spells remaining, hp....follow Walking Dad's format. For prepared casters, please include the list of your spells remaining and cross them out as you cast them. For dice rolls, I'll handle all perception checks, hide/MS rolls, & Sense Motive, but you'll handle all combat based rolls & most of the outside comabt ones (i.e. diplomacy).  I'll roll initiatives, only reason I asked for rolls was to give you guys something to do while I got the map up.

Map Legend:
Y - Yorgan
W - Scavenger
S - Sohen
C - Sir Conrad
D - Draxton
R - Hobgoblins
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

*Scavenger*

Scavenger starts to whisper dark words, conjuring a creature from beyond the shroud.

[sblock=ooc] Uses Summon Undead II to summon an owlbear skeleton.
It will appear at the start of the next round. 

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 48/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6
2nd - 4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

[sblock=Walking Dad] Where is Scavenger summoning the owlbear? Please edit your post accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

renau1g said:
			
		

> [sblock=Walking Dad] Where is Scavenger summoning the owlbear? Please edit your post accordingly.[/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]I thought I had to define to location when the spell is cast. If I have now, I choose L-m 10-11 (large creature).[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

[sblock=ooc] You're right sorry, WD, my mistake...Ignore me  [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 26, 2008)

Sascha, the pleasant man the group had met when the Helmites hired him had claimed to be a dabbler of arts arcane and good with his hands. Apparently, his eyes were good too, for he stiffened briefly, quickly chanted a spell, then through all the colors of him at something in the wood, disappearing in the process!

OOC: _blinding color surge_ against M11: AC 24 ranged touch. Turns Sohen invisible for 6 rnds. and blinds target for one round if they fail DC 17 Will save [higher since they are flat footed].[sblock=Stats]Conditions: Invisible
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 4/4
2nd: 5/6
1st: 7/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

As you are travelling along the path, Scavenger and Sohen notice movement in the trees around you and act before the attackers can react. Scavenger begins the incantations to a spell, while Sohen produces a ray blasting into the forest, striking one of the tall, hairy humanoids with wide mouths and flat faces, who are lying in wait. 

The creature cries out, giving away its position, clutching its eyes and crying out in goblin.
[sblock=If you speak goblin] "I can't see, they burned my eyes out."[/sblock]

The attackers reveal themselves after this attack, firing their bows upon the group. Their attacks are wild, and most of the arrows fly well wide or short of their targets, but two arrows fly true towards Draxton striking the cleric in the chest, but fail to penetrate his full plate. 

You can plainly see the hobgoblins now amongst the trees, having revealed themselves with their attacks.

[sblock=All] Surprise round over, round 1 begins 
Initiative:
Scavenger - 16
Sohen - 14
Sir Conrad - 5
Yorgan - 4
Hobgoblins - 3
Draxton - 1
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 26, 2008)

*Scavenger*

Next to the blinded monster, the animated remains of an owlbear appaer. It stats instantly to hack down on the helpless creature.

Scavenger continues to whisper forbidden words, now targeting the hobgoblins on the other side of the way with dread.


[sblock=ooc] Uses Bane on L 16. All hobgoblins should be in the 50ft radius from there. will DC 14. -1 on attacks and saves vs fear.

Owlbear (claw, claw, bite) (1d20+6=9, 1d6+5=6, 1d20+6=7, 1d6+5=7, 1d20+1=13, 1d8+2=8) this was horrible!

Owlbear HP: 32

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 48/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 5/6
2nd - 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 26, 2008)

No sound or sight of Sascha can be seen or heard.

OOC: _mirror image_ silently as a full round action. 3 images
[sblock=Stats]Conditions: Invisible 5r, 3 _mirror images_ 60r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 4/4
2nd: 4/6
1st: 7/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 27, 2008)

*Draxton*

ooc: know i'm last but this will be easy (20' move-4squares east, cast bless)

Draxton will move forward and keeping his shield in front of him will raise his mace high. The holy symbol around his neck glows a pale blue and when he brings the mace down in a chopping motion to his side the light from the holy symbol burst out to give the divine blessing of Helm to Draxton and all his companions.

[sblock=Effect]+1 morale bonus to attack rolls and saves vs. fear[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]AC:21  Touch:11  FF:21
Fort:+6  Reflex+3   Will+7

HP:53/53

Spells: (save 12+sp lvl)
0-cure minor,cure minor,detect magic,read magic,mending
1-cure light,cure light,bless,divine favor,enlarge person(d)
2-cure moderate,cure moderate,spiritual weapon,lesser restoration,bull's strenth(d)
3-dispel magic,meld into stone,heroism(d)[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (May 27, 2008)

OOC Did I get skipped or was that a surprise round? 

Yorgan Stoutskull, shifter wilder, begins manifesting Astral construct.

Avoiding enervation himself, OOC 33%, he places another creature to aid our heros on the ridge opposite of scavenger's summoned undead and shifts his position slightly toward the middle of the ravine if possible. OOC full round to manifest astral construct, 5ft to get to middle.

[sblock=Yorgan: ] - AC 19 (21 versus ranged), HP 35, Fort 4, Reflex 5, Will 1[/sblock]

[sblock=Construct: ]Type IV, Medium, Speed 40, AC 22, 47 hp, Slam +10 (1d6+10); improved fly (40 ft, average).[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2008)

[sblock=Arabesu] Yes, you failed spot check to see the enemy. [/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2008)

"*Well met goodmen*." the unarmed dark knight in the mithril armor and bearing the heraldry of an errant order of the Triad hails the helmite priest and his companions courteously as their paths converge. When the arrows start to thunk around them he curses "*Ilmater's broken bones!*" and raises his dark wood shield to ward off the barbed missiles. Upon spotting the positions of the archers he begins to propel himself down the track at superhuman speed that belies the heavy-looking armor he wears. A violet spike of psionic energy erupts from his mailed fist and he launches himself at the hobgoblin empowering his strike with psychic energy.


Charge to L19 to attack the archer farthest down on the lower side of the track with a psychic strike.  Attack +11 = 24 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1607346/ 
Damage 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic (+1d8 Psychic strike) = 14 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1607347/ 

[sblock]
AC 23 T 14 FF 19
hp 73
F +5, R +9, W +5
Attack +9 melee +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon)
Attack +10 ranged +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic r 30' (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon)
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 27, 2008)

Scavenger's dark energies coalesce into an owlbear skeleton, which launches into a flurry of attacks against the surprised hobgoblin, but he deftly avoids the uncoordinated attacks of the undead monster. Scavenger speaks his words of darkness, affecting all of the hobgoblins who hear it, however three manage to shake off the effects of his spell.

Sohen has disappeared and is invisible to the group, however he continues to prepare his defensive spells unseen.

Sir Conrad launches himself forward towards one of the hobgoblins, but the difficult terrain prevents him from reaching his target. He adjusts, though, and throws his energy blade at the enemy. It strikes the hobgoblin right in the chest and he falls to the group grasping at the now dissipating blade. With a thought Sir Conrad recreates the blade in his hand.

Yorgan focuses his great mental abilities on conjuring another creature to assist them in this battle.

The hobgoblins return fire from their cover, this time are slightly more accurate. Yorgan is struck by the Hobgoblin in E15, despite his shield crystal's augmentation. Also, Sir Conrad feels an arrow sink into his shoulder, he feels that he was lucky as the strike could've beeb much worse. The hobgoblin next to the skeleton draws a longsword and hits the owlbear, but only manages to chip some bones, not doing any significant damage.

Draxton will move forward and keeping his shield in front of him will raise his mace high. The holy symbol around his neck glows a pale blue and when he brings the mace down in a chopping motion to his side the light from the holy symbol burst out to give the divine blessing of Helm to Draxton and all his companions.

[sblock=OOC] 
Initiatives
Scavenger - 16
Sohen - 14
Sir Conrad - 5
Yorgan - 4
Hobgoblins - 3
Draxton - 1

Voadam, I assumed that you'd want to attack the hobgoblin, the terrain is difficult, requiring 4 squares to enter, so you couldn't reach this turn, but the result is the same.

Yorgan takes 6 damage from E15
Sir Conrad takes 8 damage from L20 (threat, failed crit. confirmation)
Owlbear skeleton takes 0 damage (DR 5)

Round 1 done, Round 2 begins
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 27, 2008)

A shudder runs through Sir Conrad at the impact of the arrow in his shoulder but he pushes on farther down the trail to gain on the back rank hobgoblins.

He raises his arm and flings the violet spike to twirl through the air to one of the rear archers. A bright white energy charges along the psychic blade, charging it with more psionic power as it tumbles through the air.

Once the violet spike discharges upon its strike Sir Conrad again flicks his wrist and a new mindblade erupts from his hand.

ooc 
Move 40' of movement down the path to get closer then hurl another mind blade using psychic weapon and expending his psionic focus.
20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1607629/ 
Damage 21 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1607632/ 

[sblock]AC 23 T 14 FF 19
hp 65/73
F +5, R +9, W +5
Attack +9 melee +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon)
Attack +10 ranged +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic r 30' (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 27, 2008)

*Scavenger*

The undead owlbear continues to hack down at the hobgoblin as Scavenger intones his next spell, summoning a spectral hand.

[sblock=ooc] Owlbear (claw, claw, bite) (1d20+6=21, 1d6+5=9, 1d20+6=23, 1d6+5=9, 1d20+1=11, 1d8+2=10)

Spectral Hand HP (1d4=1)

Owlbear HP: 32

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 47/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 5/6
2nd - 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (May 27, 2008)

gosh darn double post.


----------



## Arabesu (May 27, 2008)

OOC Dialogue will be light since I am working, but this is great fight so I'm jazzed about bashing some hobgoblins. 

Yorgan shifts (AC 23 or 25 vs ranged, hp 35/41, euphoric w +1 *morale* to attack, saves, weapon damage rolls until end of turn), moves forward 5ft, lifts his slung crossbow, loads, and shoots at E15: 1d20+8+1euOR1bless (both morale  ); 1d8+1eu+1acid

hits AC 20 against E15(fixed non-stacking morale bonuses above) 
for 6 damage; one of which is acid. 

Meanwhile, his construct comes into being, and surges toward the hobgoblin (fly 40 average) at L20 to allow flanking with Sir Conrad should he close all the way there. 1d20+10+0bless (immune to morale bonuses as a mindless creature), 1d6+10.

Hits AC 28 against L20 for 14 damage


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 28, 2008)

*Round 2*

Draxton turns his attention towards the nearest hobgoblin archer. He moves up the ravine at a steady pace. As he climbs a crossbow bolt flies past him to bite deep into the hobgoblins shoulder. With a howl of pain the beast drops its bow and stumbles to his knees. It gasp in pain as it graps the bolt, and he notices two steel toed boots in front of him. Looking up he blinks at the glint of sun off armor and shield."Now I bet your wishing you and your mates had ambushed a bunch of farmers." Draxton's mace comes down hard breaking the poor creatures arm as it raised it's weapon to defend itself.

OOC: Move to square F14, Attack hobgoblin,
Attack = 18 Damage = 11


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2008)

Sohen moves closer to the line of hobs to his left stealthily, preparing to strike.

OOC: Move Silently, so half-double move. Trying to get them in a line for next round.


----------



## renau1g (May 29, 2008)

With a savage flurry of blows, the skeletal form of the owlbear tears into the frightened hobgoblin, tearing two large gashes in him before he falls to the ground, motionless. Scavenger summons a spectral hand to assist him in battle.

The invisible form of Sohen is quietly picking his way through the area, the sounds of battle covering up any chance of detection.

Sir Conrad continues forward and once again fires his mind blade towards an opponenet, with the same devestating effect. It blasts into the stunned creature, sending him flying back ten feet, until he's stopped by a tree, slumping silently.

Yorgan directs his minion to assist Sir Conrad, but by the time the astral construct gets there the soulknife has already dispatched his foe. The shifter also fires a bolt from his acidic crossbow, flying through the treeline and striking the archer in the leg, causing stinging pain as the acid adds to the piercing strike.

A group of five more hobgoblins are seen to be running towards you, emerging from the forest ahead and coming down the path. The three remaining hobgoblins open fire from their locations. They coordinate their fire on the most dangerous opponent in sight and Sir Conrad dodges two of the arrows, but the third finds a seam in his armour.

Finally, Draxton charges at the hobgoblin closest to him and strikes him with his mace causing a cry of pain to erupt from the hobgoblin before he succumbs to the effects of both the crossbow and mace.

[sblock=ooc]

*** I forgot to remove the enemy from E15... he's dead or rather dying, but not a threat anymore. Sorry ***

Sir Conrad takes 6 points of damage.

Initiatives
Scavenger - 16
Sohen - 14
Sir Conrad - 5
Yorgan - 4
Hobgoblins - 3
Draxton - 1

Round 2 over. Let's move onto Round 3
[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (May 29, 2008)

"Incoming. More hobgoblins approach."

Yorgan shoots one of the original hobgoblin snipers, while his astral construct continues forward. Starting from the elevated ledge that the snipers had been using, the contruct picks up sizeable velocity as it dives toward the approaching hobgoblins, but it mis-judges the depth of the ravine and lands just before its target without apparent contact.

[sblock=OOC the numbers]5ft move to F11, loads and fires xbow at hobgoblin at S16, hitting AC 18 for 5.

Diving charge by the construct to square t27, intending to slam into the hobgoblin at u27, but rolled a frickin' 1!,   but not a fumble. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Yorgan and Construct stats]AC 23 (25 vs ranged); HP 35 of 41; Fort 4, Reflex 5, Will 1; 38 PP remaining. 
(6 used on the current construct, 6  from dangersense cast earlier in the day).

Construct: Type IV, Medium, Speed 40, AC 20 (diving), 47 hp, Slam +10 (1d6+10); improved fly (40 ft, average).
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 29, 2008)

Sir Conrad holds his position for the moment laughing in scorn at the archers. Summoning more psychic energy to empower his next hurled mindblade strike at the next archer on the ridge to his left as he faces the squad of six rushing down the gully.

move action to restore psychic strike then hurl the mindblade at the hobgoblin archer. He curses as it explodes harmlessly into a tree beside the archer.

Sir Conrad takes a step back, making the squad work to close with him. The psychically charged mindblade reforms on his fist.

move action for psychic strike, natural 1 on attack http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1609607/

[sblock]AC 23 T 14 FF 19
hp 59/73
F +5, R +9, W +5
Attack +9 melee +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon)
Attack +10 ranged +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic r 30' (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon)
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 29, 2008)

With a silent *thump*, an explosion of golden dust explodes over the oncoming hobgoblins, covering them and stinging their eyes. Somewhere in the woods, those with good eyes might see Sascha now, though there are several.

OOC: _glitterdust_ on the clump of oncoming hobs, getting as many as he can. Save is Will 17 for resisting the blinding effect.[sblock=Stats]Conditions: 3 _mirror images_ 58r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 4/4
2nd: 3/6
1st: 7/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 29, 2008)

*Scavenger*

The undead owlbear moves as far as possible to the approaching hobgoglins, charging if possible.
Scavenger attacks the nearest Archer through the spectral hand with crackling back energy.

[sblock=ooc] Owlbear charge (to hit, damage) (1d20+8=20, 1d6+5=8)

Spectral Hand (Charnel Touch)(to hit vs touch, damage) (1d20+5=20, 1d8+1=6)

Owlbear HP: 32 (Two rounds remaining)

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 47/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 5/6
2nd - 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

*Round 3*

ooc: I take it I'm now H on the map (was D).

Draxton raises is voice to the heavens,"The Great Eye of Helm sees my needs and this gives me strength."

Round three casting Bull's Strength(d) on myself and moving towards the group of hobgoblins.(movement 20')

[sblock=status]conditions +1 morale bonus to attacks and saves vs fear
+4 enhancement bonus to strength (STR:18 +4)

AC:21  Touch:12   Flatfooted:21
HP:53/53

New attack status: +1 (gt) heavy mace  +10attack, d8+5damage, x2crit

Spells:
0-cure minor(x2),detect magic,read magic,mending
1-bless,divine favor,cure light(x2),enlarge person(d)
2-restoration-lesser,cure moderate(2),spiritual weapon,bull's strength(d)
3-dispel magic,meld into stone,heroism(d)[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2008)

You all see a form moving in the trees along the eastern side of the path, from what you can see it looks like a hobgoblin carrying two blades, picking its way through the forest.

The skeletal owlbear lumbers out of the forest, its undergrowth preventing him from charging forward. The spectral hand flies forth from Scavenger and delivers a crackling touch to one of the advancing hobgoblins.

A hobgoblin wielding a mace and wearing banded mail, steps out from a side path and raises a symbol in front of him. *"Undead creature, you dare to threaten me?"*. The symbol glows with a black light, and the owlbear begins to cower in its presence.

The glittering dust falls on most of the rushing hobgoblin archers, causing them all to grab at their eyes, crying out and dropping their bows.

A pair of dog-like creatures rush out of the path and flank the mace-wielder, growling menacingly at the party.

Sir Conrad holds his position for the moment laughing in scorn at the archers. Summoning more psychic energy to empower his next hurled mindblade strike at the next archer on the ridge to his left as he faces the squad of five rushing down the gully.

Sir Conrad takes a step back, making the squad work to close with him. The psychically charged mindblade reforms on his fist.

Yorgan steps forward and fires a bolt from his crossbow, striking the hobgoblin archer. His astral construct charges into the oncoming archers, but crashes unceremoniously into the ground, before recovering itself.

The forest-bound archers open fire, their arrows deflecting harmlessly off of the owlbear skeleton or the constructs toughened skin. The only hobgoblin not affected by blindness draws his sword and takes a swing at the construct, but the blow is nowhere near the target.

[sblock=OOC]
All, but the hobby at U27 are affected by blindness (well done!)
Knowledge arcana to determine what the dog creatures are.

Sword-wielder - 17
Scavenger - 16 a
Mace-wielder - 16b
Sohen - 14
'dogs' - 11
Sir Conrad - 5
Yorgan - 4
Hobgoblins - 3
Draxton - 1

Round 3 almost done (Draxton), then onto round 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (May 30, 2008)

*Yorgon, round 4, because what he does can't affect Draxton.*

The inept construct strikes the nearby ground with its fist.

Yorgan rushes down the ravine and at the end of his jog, all can see that his skin has taken on a scaly serpentine texture. He has left a trail of white flesh chunks behind him as if his weak man-flesh has been peeled off to reveal the thick hide beneath.

"Keep up the pressure. Don't let them retreat!"

[sblock=OOC]Construct rolls a 1 again! Why does it even bother? Still not  a fumble though.

Moving 30 feet to J15 K13, and manifesting thicken skin +3, w/ 5% wild surge: no enervation, euphoric +1 morale for one full round.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Yorgan and Construct stats]AC 26 (28 vs ranged); HP 35 of 41; Fort 4, Reflex 5, Will 1; 32 PP remaining. Thicken Skin 70min, Dangersense ? hours, and 1 Astral construct in play (4 more attacks).

Construct: Type IV, Medium, Speed 40, AC 22, 47 hp, Slam +10 (1d6+10); improved fly (40 ft, average).
[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

*Posted*

I posted round three in post #31 the one above yours 

edit:will end up at j14 incase anyone needs to know


----------



## renau1g (May 30, 2008)

After Draxton summons the stregth of Helm upon himself and begins advancing along the path, the sword-wielding hobgoblin leaps out of the forest and charges at the human.

*"You're mine Helmite, let's see if your god will protect you from me"* he says, stabbing Draxton in the arm, leaving himself open to attack.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry Jerrand, I started posting the post way earlier today, when I got called out into a meeting. Arabesu, he beats you in initiative so he goes first, please feel free to modify your characters actions.

Anyways, Jerrand, you get an AoO, but take 10 damage from the two-sword wielding hobby., he's at J15 - he's the B

H & h are the hell hounds, E is the mace-wielder. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (May 30, 2008)

*AoO*

[sblock=ooc]Who gets the AO Arabesu or me not sure from the post sorry know i'm last but work tomorrow won't be on till the evening trying to stay ahead[/sblock]

Draxton takes the lull in his opponents defenses to swing a blow backed by the new might of his god. The mace finds an opening and leaves a telling mark on the creature.

Attack = 17 Damage=8


----------



## Walking Dad (May 30, 2008)

*Scavenger*

Scavenger moves forward and attacks the hobgoblin cleric through the spectral hand with crackling back energy.

[sblock=ooc]Move to h13
Spectral Hand (Charnel Touch)(to hit vs touch, damage) (1d20+5=9, 1d8+1=7)

Knowledge (arcane) (1d20+8=25) to identify 'dogs' as soon as he can see them.

Owlbear HP: 32 (One rounds remaining)

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 47/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 5/6
2nd - 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (May 30, 2008)

Sir Conrad charges down the path to smash into the blinded oncoming archers. His fist punches deep into the lead hobgoblin's gut, his psychically charged violet mindblade crackling with psionically enhanced kinetic energy.

With a wrench he pulls the violet spike from the hobgoblin's torso, ready to strike down any attempt at flight.



ooc charge natural 20 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1611034/ 
13 for the confirm http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1611035/ (includes charge bonus but not including any bonuses for blinded target)

Damage 13 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1611037/ 

This discharges the psychic strike

[sblock]AC 23(21) T 14(12) FF 19(17)
hp 59/73
F +5, R +9, W +5
Attack +9(11) melee +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon)
Attack +10 ranged +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic r 30' (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon)[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 30, 2008)

With a word and a gesture, a grey mist sprouts from the forest. Somewhere inside, Sascha creeps towards the enemy. 
OOC: _obscuring mist_, then Hide+Move Silently towards the forest archers (I'm assuming the forest does not provide concealment, so thus he is providing his own.[sblock=Stats]Conditions: 3 mirror images 57r
Active Spells: _obscuring mist_ 60r, _glitterdust_ 5r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 4/4
2nd: 3/6
1st: 6/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (May 30, 2008)

As Draxton sweeps by him, Yorgan adjusts his course slightly, to let him pass and give the the Helmite the room he needs to swing his mace.

Now fighting back-to-back with Draxton, he scans the ridge ahead from east to southwest with the end of his crossbow.

Talking over his shoulder he asks his comrade, "Drax, how many are they? They seem to be multiplying. How are we doing?"

OOC Oops, Yorgon will end his move at K13, next to Draxton. I will edit the original post.


----------



## renau1g (May 31, 2008)

Draxton's mace slams into the sword-wielding hobgoblins left arm aided by Helm's strength, the sound of cracking bone is heard by the cleric. Unfortunately, the hobgoblin still strikes Draxton with his short sword.

The warforged's spectral hand rushes over to the enemy cleric, attempting to strike the hobgoblin, but the swipe just misses its target. 

The cleric pulls out a scroll from a pouch at his hip and begins reciting the words to a spell. 

A mist appears in the area to the west of the trough, in this grey mist Sohen began quietly picking his way towards the forest archers.

The 'dog's stand guard next to the cleric, growling and you notice tiny flames dancing amongst their teeth.

Sir Conrad charges down the path to smash into the blinded oncoming archers. His fist punches deep into the lead hobgoblin's gut, his psychically charged violet mindblade crackling with psionically enhanced kinetic energy.

Yorgan rushes down the ravine and at the end of his jog, all can see that his skin has taken on a scaly serpentine texture. He has left a trail of white flesh chunks behind him as if his weak man-flesh has been peeled off to reveal the thick hide beneath. Meanwhile, his construct continues its ineffective assault on the lone hobgoblin.

The hobgoblin faces the construct and attempts to strike it with his longsword, the blow bouncing harmlessly off the astral constructs thick frame.

[sblock=WalkingDad] Your check is good enough to identify them as hell hounds, that they're immune to fire, weak vs. cold, and can breath flame from their mouths [/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]

Draxton hits the sword-wielder for 8 damage, he damages Draxton for 10 damage (the same damage from post #35)

Spellcraft DC 18 to identify the spell from the cleric.

Sir Conrad kills the hobgoblin @ V26

Sword-wielder - 17
Scavenger - 16 a
Mace-wielder - 16b
Sohen - 14
'dogs' - 11
Sir Conrad - 5
Yorgan - 4
Hobgoblins - 3
Draxton - 1

Draxton's up, then starting round 5.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Map Legend: ]
R = hobgoblin archers
H & h = 'dogs'
E = hobgoblin cleric
B = sword-wielding hobgoblin
A = Astral Construct
O = owlbear skeleton
D = Draxton
Y = Yorgan
C = Sir Conrad
S = Sohen
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (May 31, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Wait for blade hobgoblin actions.
Forgot to buy ranks in spell craft ;  next level!

Owlbear HP: 32 (last round)

Spectral Hand: 1 HP (37 rounds left)

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 47/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 5/6
2nd - 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2008)

Hidden (hopefully) in the fog, a voice in perfect goblin whispers to the nearest archer. <The others seek to betray you! See how easily they kill us! We must stop those traitors. *Kill them!*> The last is said with emphasis, magic behind the simple suggestion...

OOC: Quick Change to look like a hobgoblin, then cast _suggestion_ on the archer nearest. Assuming Sohen's hidden, that's a DC 18 Will save. Bluff is +13 if you want to factor that in.[sblock=Stats]Conditions: 3 mirror images 53r
Active Spells: _obscuring mist_ 59r, _glitterdust_ 4r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 3/4
2nd: 3/6
1st: 6/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 1, 2008)

*Round 4 repeat*

[sblock=ooc]and here i thought i was ahead i'm a round behind[/sblock]

Draxton takes comfort knowing his comrade in arms is near."I don't think a count is nessacary with this scum. You want to challenge me now that I have Helm's divine might on my side?" he asks of the hobgoblin."This is a challenge you will lose!" Draxtons mace comes down hard at the last word and the hobgoblin again is battered by the blow.

Attack = 30 Damage = 9

Confriming = 16 Damage = 9

[sblock=status] condition:+1 morale bonus to attack rolls and save vs fear (ends round 11) +4 enhancement bonus to strength Str: 18 +4(ends round 63)

AC:21   Touch:12   FlatFooted:21

HP:43/53

Attack status: +1(gt) heavy mace  +10 to attack, 1d8+5 damage critx2

Spells:
0-cure minor(x2),detect magic,read magic,mending
1-bless,divine favor,cure light(x2),enlarge person(d)
2-restoration-lesser,cure moderate(x2),spiritual weapon,bull's strength(d)
3-dispel magic,meld into stone,heroism(d)[/sblock]

edit:Spellcraft = 9 guess i got all my good rolls out of the way this adventure lol


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 1, 2008)

*Round 5*

[sblock=ooc]and now i'll be ahead[/sblock]

[sblock=sword wielder alive]Draxton takes the blows from the hobgoblin without flinching most bounce off his heavy armor and shield."Is that all you have for a servant of the Great Helm?! This is no contest and it is finished!" His mace comes down upon the poor creature bashing through any defense it can try to muster and the hobgoblin lays at Draxton's feet motionless.

Attack = 28 Damage = 10[/sblock]

[sblock=sword wielder not alive]will cast spiritual weapon and have it attack closest hobgoblin on the ridge"And now the favor of Helm is upon us for he has sent his sword Ever Watchful to join in this battle." Appearing out of the air next to a hobgoblin archer is a longsword gleaming in the sun. It hovers before the frighten hobgoblin then swaps a gash across its arms and chest."Hah! A mighty blow indeed."

Attack = 23 Damage = 8

[sblock=status] condition:+1 morale bonus to attack rolls and save vs fear (ends round 11) +4 enhancement bonus to strength Str: 18 +4(ends round 63)

AC:21   Touch:12   FlatFooted:21

HP:43/53

Attack status: +1(gt) heavy mace  +10 to attack, 1d8+5 damage critx2

Spells:
0-cure minor(x2),detect magic,read magic,mending
1-bless,divine favor,cure light(x2),enlarge person(d)
2-restoration-lesser,cure moderate(x2),spiritual weapon,bull's strength(d)
3-dispel magic,meld into stone,heroism(d)[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 1, 2008)

*Yorgon, round 5*

Yorgan loads and shoots his crossbow at one of the hobgoblins that still has yet to be engaged, hitting it solidly. He then takes a small step toward the hobgoblin mob, trying to remain out of reach of Draxton's opponent while preventing him from getting flanked.

His construct finally is able to strike one of the approaching hobgoblins with its slam, pummeling it into the dusty ground.

[sblock=OOC numbers]all here, Yorgan hits AC 26 for 9 damage, construct hits AC 25 for 11.[/sblock]

[sblock=Yorgan and Construct stats]AC 26 (28 vs ranged); HP 35 of 41; Fort 4, Reflex 5, Will 1; 32 PP remaining. Shifting w/ 7 rounds remaining, Thicken Skin 70min -1 round, Dangersense ? hours, and 1 Astral construct in play (3 more attacks).

Construct: Type IV, Medium, Speed 40, AC 22, 47 hp, Slam +10 (1d6+10); improved fly (40 ft, average).
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 1, 2008)

Draxton launches another crushing blow with his mace on the sword-wielding hobgoblin, using his faith as motivation in his assault.

The hobgoblin grinds his teeth in pain, but remains standing. *"You're stronger than the last Helmite I killed cleric, but you're not strong enough."* he taunts as he launches into a deadly, whirling frenzy of blades. The hobgoblin knocks aside the mace of Draxton and stabs the cleric in the throat, drawing a large amount of blood from the Helmite. 

[sblock=ooc]
Critical Hit, 20 damage to Draxton.

Sword-wielder - 17 - already went
Scavenger - 16 a
Mace-wielder - 16b
Sohen - 14
'dogs' - 11
Sir Conrad - 5
Yorgan - 4
Hobgoblins - 3
Draxton - 1

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 1, 2008)

*Scavenger*

Scavenger sees the pain of the helmite. But the cleric didn't fall.

Don't knowing the kind of spell the hobgoblin tries to cast, he will play save and try to disrupt him, sending the spectral hand another time to deliver a deadly touch...

[sblock=ooc]Spectral Hand Touch (1d20+5=11)
Charnel Touch (1d8+1=7)

Owlbear HP: 32 (last round)

Spectral Hand: 1 HP (37 rounds left)

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 47/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 5/6
2nd - 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 2, 2008)

Seeing the diabolical looking hounds Sir Conrad thinks this may be more to his purpose. He leaves the blinded archers to the summoned monstrosity and turns to face the caster with the hounds. He charges his mindblade with psychic energy and steps towards the cleric. With a flash he sends the violet spike spinning towards the hobgoblin.


Five foot step diagonally towards the cleric.

Rolled an 18 on my attack but it looks like I will still be 35' feet away so there should be an extra -2 for range in there. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1613362/ 

Damage 19 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1613374/


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2008)

*Round 5*

Scavenger's ghostly hand hovers over the hobgoblin cleric before reaching past its armour and delivering the deadly Charnal Touch for its master. The hobgoblin appears distracted by the damage and he curses, while crumpling the scroll and tossing it to the ground.

The cleric pulls another scroll out of his pouch and reads off of the scroll, after completing his words, a battleaxe made out of blackness appears next to Scavenger. It swings at him, but bounces off the warforged tough defenses.

From out of the fog cloud a whispered voice _suggests_ to one of the hobgoblin archers that the others were traitors. *"Yes, you're right" * the hobgoblin whispers.

Sir Conrad steps towards the cleric and unleashes another violet spike hurtling towards the enemy. The cleric see the attack in his peripheral and manages to bring his shield up just in time, the blade shattering upon the steel surface. Sir Conrad recreates another blade with a thought.

After this act, the cleric gestures towards Sir Conrad and the 'dog' on his right bounds over. The creature opens its mouth and unleashes a gout of flame that spreads over Sir Conrad and the astral construct.

Yorgan steps from behind Draxton to get a clear shot at the blinded archers. His bolt flies true and the hobgoblin cries out in pain as it thrashes uselessly with its fists. The construct's heavy fist comes down hard on the hobgoblin facing it. The sound of bone cracking is heard as the hobgoblin holds its shoulder.

One of the hobgoblins in the forest drops the bow its wielding and draws its sword, moving towards the other archer. He swings at his ally, drawing a small wound as his sword connects with the others forearm. The injured hobgoblin draws his sword and attempts to return the favour *"What's wrong with you, you turn traitor on us?"* he calls as the strike goes wide. The hobgoblin facing the construct launches a weak strike with his injured arm, deflecting again off its hide.

Draxton calls out "Is that all you have for a servant of the Great Helm?! This is no contest and it is finished!" as his mace comes down upon the sword-wielder, cracking bone and causing a stifled cry from his opponent.

The hobgoblin smiles wickedly *"You are a worthy adversary, it's too bad I have to kill you"* he says as he begins another whirlwind of piercing strikes, but this time Draxton gets his shield up deflecting the strikes harmlessly away.

[sblock=OOC]

7 damage for Sir Conrad & Astral Construct Reflex save DC13 for half

Sword-wielder - 17 - already went
Scavenger - 16 a
Mace-wielder - 16b
Sohen - 14
'dogs' - 11
Sir Conrad - 5
Yorgan - 4
Hobgoblins - 3
Draxton - 1

Round 5 done, Round 6 started.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Legend: ]
R = hobgoblin archers
H & h = 'dogs'
E = hobgoblin cleric
B = sword-wielding hobgoblin
A = Astral Construct
O = owlbear skeleton
D = Draxton
Y = Yorgan
C = Sir Conrad
S = Sohen
X = battleaxe
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2008)

*Scavenger*

Scavenger ignores the flying axe and continues to concentrate on the cleric. While his concentration is adamant, the hand fails to connect.

[sblock=ooc]Concentration check (1d20+11=31)
Spectral Hand Touch (1d20+5=6)

Owlbear HP: 32 (disappears)

Spectral Hand: 1 HP (36 rounds left)

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 47/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 5/6
2nd - 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 2, 2008)

The astral constuct takes the fire from the hell hound full in the back.

OOC Save = 5 

Yorgan sees this and calls out to anyone who might be listening, "That hound seems to breath fire! Perhaps it has a vulnerability to cold? What say you?"

[sblock=OOC] just trying to divorce player from PC knowledge, Yorgan doesn't have the skills to know this thing's weakness, but has access to a cold effect that could be its demise...[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 3, 2008)

Sir Conrad raises his shield to block most of the fire, his ancestry provides him with all the protection he needs to shrug off the rest. He concentrates and regains his psionic focus "*Bad doggie!*" He takes a step forward and to the right to force it to spread the fire between him and the construct. Sir Conrad smashes the psychically charged spike downward, releasing his psionic focus with the blow.

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1613741/ 

ref save 22 tiefling fire resistance 5

move action concentration to regain focus 24

five foot step diagonally to the right as he faces the Hellhound

Stab 16

Damage 14+6 = 20

[sblock]AC 23(21) T 14(12) FF 19(17)
hp 59/73
F +5, R +9, W +5
Attack +9(11) melee +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon)
Attack +10 ranged +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic r 30' (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon) [/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 3, 2008)

*Draxton Round 6*

[sblock=Knowledge] If a knowledge planes check =  18
is high enough to know that most creatures that are fire based are vunlerable to cold Draxton will say,"Any beast that can produce a flame should be vulnerable to cold and frost." 
If it's not ignore this part please.[/sblock]

After the horrific blow from the hobgoblin Draxton falls back a pace warding off the swords with his shield.The last blow had cut the thong that held his holy symbol around the cleric's neck. Draxton takes but a moment to glance at the silver disc as it lay in the mud made by his own      . He sees the bluish light as the holy symbol still pulses with Helm's blessing, and he smiles."No," he says in a quiet voice."Only the enemies of Helm die this, *DAY!*" With a quick step forward the cleric blocks a swing of the hobgoblins sword with his shield. The creature raises the other waiting for the overhand swing of the mace to come, but Draxton takes the weapon and brings it up underhanded and connects with the creatures chin. The jaw shatters with a loud       and a piece is driven into the creatures brain         it in a instant. Draxton wastes no time with the      body it is nothing to him. He retrieves the holy symbol the focus of his world.

[sblock=ooc] 38 pts of damage (47 if the crit was confrimed) I keep writng like he's been killed if he's not won't be long off- i 'll get him eventually[/sblock]

[sblock=status]conditions +1 morale bonus to attack and saves vs. fear(end turns 11), +4 enhancement bonus to strength (Str:18 +4)(ends turn 63)

AC:21  Touch:12  FlatFooted:21

HP:23/53

Attack status: +1 (gt) heavy mace +10 to attack; 1d8+5 dmg crit(x2)

Spells:
0-cure minor(x2),detect magic,read magic,mending
1-bless,divine favor,cure light(x2),enlarge person(d)
2-restoration-lesser,cure moderate(x2),spiritual weapon,bull's strength(d)
3-dispel magic,meld into stone,heroism(d)[/sblock]

edit: so excited about         this guy forgot to post rollsA = 28 D = 11


----------



## stonegod (Jun 4, 2008)

Still hidden in the fog, Sascha---now himself again---quietly gestures at the hobgoblin swordsman ahead of him. Blows of thought assault the hob, trying to knock him senseless.

OOC: Quick change back to "Sascha". Casting _whelm_ silently as a full round action to keep hidden. Will DC 15 or 3d6 nonlethal damage, +1 if Sohen is hidden w.r.t. the sword wielder.[sblock=Stats]Conditions: 3 mirror images 52r
Active Spells: _obscuring mist_ 58r, _glitterdust_ 3r
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 3/4
2nd: 3/6
1st: 5/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 4, 2008)

*round six*

Yorgan rushes forward to get a clear shot at the mace-wielding priest. Yorgan yells and points a finger to direct a stiff bolt of electricity, "Eat jolts, you pig faced scum!" Yorgan looks deflated when he notices how little damage his bolt does. "Well, maybe electricity may work better on the hounds."

The construct has better luck, slamming another hobgoblin to the dirt.

[sblock=OOC the numbers]Move action to get to P16. Energy Push directed to the evil priest. Ranged touch AC 11, only 9 electricity damage, Reflex save DC 20 for half. Also, strength check DC 20 or be pushed back 10 feet; if he hits an obstruction (not probable based on the map) he takes another 4d6: not yet rolled. DCs assume that he is wearing metallic armor. 

Euphoric again.

Construct attack: AC 23, 16 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=Yorgan and Construct stats]AC 26 (28 vs ranged); HP 35 of 41; Fort 4, Reflex 5, Will 1 (+1 each from euphoria); 26 PP remaining. Shifting w/ 6 rounds remaining, Thicken Skin 70min -2 round, Dangersense ? hours, and 1 Astral construct in play (2 more attacks).

Construct: Type IV, Medium, Speed 40, AC 22, 40 of 47 hp, Slam +10 (1d6+10); improved fly (40 ft, average).
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 6, 2008)

Scavenger continues to focus his spectral hand on the cleric, hoping to distract the hobgoblin, but the hand can't find its target. The rebuked owlbear skeleton disappears as quickly as it appeared.

The mace wielder laughs at the ineffective attack *"You'll need to do better than that to survive this day"* the cleric taunts as he turns to Sir Conrad and focuses on the tiefling, while working through the maneuvers of a spell. His force axe continues its assault on the necromancer, but it's still unable to strike him.

Continuing his hidden assault, Sascha launches a mental assault on the enemy hobgoblin, overcoming him and leaving the hobgoblin lying unconscious. His hobgoblin 'friend' rushes towards the cleric now that his 'enemy' is unconscious.

The hound closest to Sir Conrad takes a step forward and attempts to bite the tiefling with his fiery bite, but his sharp teeth can't penetrate the mithril armor.

Sir Conrad smashes the psychically charged spike downward, releasing his psionic focus with the blow on his opponent, nearly incapitating the hound with a single strike.

Yorgan rushes forward to get a clear shot at the mace-wielding priest. Yorgan yells and points a finger to direct a stiff bolt of electricity, "Eat jolts, you pig faced scum!" The cleric is slammed back from the energy, stopping himself after ten feet.

The construct has better luck, slamming another hobgoblin to the dirt. The bloody, battered hobgoblin doesn't even stir as it lies motionless on the road.

After the horrific blow from the hobgoblin Draxton falls back a pace warding off the swords with his shield. With a quick step forward the cleric blocks a swing of the hobgoblins sword with his shield. The creature raises the other waiting for the overhand swing of the mace to come, but Draxton takes the weapon and brings it up underhanded and connects with the creatures chin. The jaw shatters with a loud and a piece is driven into the creatures brain it in a instant. 

[sblock=ooc]

Sorry for the delay everyone, work has been crazy this week and my twins both got sick this week, nothing more fun than 3 month olds up all night 

Sir Conrad - Will save DC14, Hold Person.

Sword-wielder - 17 - Dead
Scavenger - 16 a
Mace-wielder - 16b
Sohen - 14
'dogs' - 11
Sir Conrad - 5
Yorgan - 4
Hobgoblins - 3
Draxton - 1

Round 5 done, Round 6 started.

[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 6, 2008)

*Draxton Round 7*

[sblock=ooc] easy round for me move to M17 and spontaneously cast cure serious wounds on myself  +15 hp
lose meld into stone[/sblock]

Draxton moves down the ravine his steps steady and true."Come on Yorgan," he says. "We have some questions to ask a dark priest."

[sblock=status]conditions +1 morale bonus to attack and saves vs. fear(end turns 11), +4 enhancement bonus to strength (Str:18 +4)(ends turn 63)

AC:21 Touch:12 FlatFooted:21

HP:38/53

Attack status: +1 (gt) heavy mace +10 to attack; 1d8+5 dmg crit(x2)

Spells:
0-cure minor(x2),detect magic,read magic,mending
1-bless,divine favor,cure light(x2),enlarge person(d)
2-restoration-lesser,cure moderate(x2),spiritual weapon,bull's strength(d)
3-dispel magic,meld into stone,heroism(d)[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2008)

*Scavenger*

Scavenger is annoyed by the flying axe, letting the spectral hand delivering a much more deadly touch...
and he shouts: "These dogs are hellhounds, immune to flame, but vulnerable to cold! Beware, they breath fire."

[sblock=ooc]I realised, that I have only to make the concentration roll while hit by casting, not in the same round...

Spectral Hand, delivering Inflict moderate wounds (to hit, damage) (1d20+5=19, 2d8+4=13)

Spectral Hand: 1 HP (35 rounds left)

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 47/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 5/6
2nd - 2/5[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 6, 2008)

With the fiery hound latched onto Sir Conrad's armored leg but for the moment unable to pierce the mithril the hobgoblin completes his spell and the soulknight freezes in place as the dark magic assaults his will. Sir Conrad sets his mind to the task of fighting the spell and mentally stabs his psyche through the spell shattering it into a thousand pieces. He raises his soulknife to hobgoblin in a quick salute and answers him with a grim smile. "*Very well then. I shall."*




Will save 7 fails http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1617996/ 
Full round action that does not provoke AoOs on his turn will save 17 succeeds http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1618003/ 

[sblock]AC 23(21) T 14(12) FF 19(17)
hp 59/73
F +5, R +9, W +5
Attack +9(11) melee +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon)
Attack +10 ranged +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic r 30' (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon) [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2008)

Sascha dashes to the other side of the road, trying to steathily approach from the other side.

OOC: Move to E14, Hide next turn (takes a double move to get to E14).


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 6, 2008)

*Can't get back on to page 4*

Draxton

[sblock=status] condition:+1 morale bonus to attack rolls and save vs fear (ends round 11) +4 enhancement bonus to strength Str: 18 +4(ends round 63)

AC:21 Touch:12 FlatFooted:21

HP:38/53

Attack status: +1(gt) heavy mace +10 to attack, 1d8+5 damage critx2

Spells:
0-cure minor(x2),detect magic,read magic,mending
1-bless,divine favor,cure light(x2),enlarge person(d)
2-restoration-lesser,cure moderate(x2),spiritual weapon,bull's strength(d)
3-dispel magic,meld into stone,heroism(d)[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 7, 2008)

*round seven*

He dryly answers Draxton, "Yes, yes. I'll be there in a moment, but first I want to take out the trash," and then casually takes a step forward and fires his crossbow at one of the blinded hobgoblins. Noticing the trail of blood left behind by the Helmitic priest, "Whoah, Drax, you're hit pretty bad! I'll be there in sec to patch you up; You want a charge off my belt or do I need to pop a transfer stone?"

Again, the construct destroys another hobgoblin minion.

[sblock=OOC the numbers]5ft move from P16 (see post 53) to P17. Load and shoot crossbow at hobgoblin at W27. Hits AC 22 (1st range increment) or 24 (if blinded), 10 damage. 

The construct attacks the hobgoblin in front of it. Is it blinded? If so, two higher on the AC result, i.e. AC 16; otherwise AC 14, for 11 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=Yorgan and Construct stats]AC 26 (28 vs ranged); HP 35 of 41; Fort 4, Reflex 5, Will 1; 26 PP remaining. Shifting w/ 6 rounds remaining, Thicken Skin 70min -3 rounds, Dangersense ? hours, and 1 Astral construct in play (1 more attack).

Construct: Type IV, Medium, Speed 40, AC 22, 40 of 47 hp, Slam +10 (1d6+10); improved fly (40 ft, average).
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 9, 2008)

Scavenger's delivers a wickedly damaging strike on the hobgoblin cleric, nearly felling the creature with its negative energy. The colour pales from his body for a moment as it appears his life force is drained by the spell.

The cleric barely has the energy to cast another spell, but once he touchs himself, blue energy surges through him as the colour returns to his face, and his movements are stronger. The spiritual axe continues its fruitless assault on the deathforged.

Sohen dashes across the open road, leaving the cover of the mist briefly before reaching the concealment of the trees.

The injured hellhound continues to gnaw at Sir Conrad despite its grievous wounds, but it still fails to penetrate the soulknife's defenses.
The other hound steps in front of the cleric, staring at the number of enemies before him.

Sir Conrad is briefly held fast by the dark magics of the enemy cleric, but his strength of will is too strong for this foe and he manages to re-focus himself and throw off the debilitating effect.

Yorgan expertly fires a bolt from his crossbow with devastating effect, the blinded hobgoblin didn't see his doom coming as the bolt enters his chest the enemy falls over and doesn't rise. The construct continues his vicious assault and pulverizes another of the blinded hobgoblins.

Sohen's enchanted hobgoblin continues his mad charge towards the cleric, however before he can reach his intended target the hellhound leaps up and tears out the hobgoblins throat, leaving it on the ground in a growing pool of blood.

Draxton moves closer to the remaining foes and uses his divine magic to heal some of the wounds left by the swordsman. 

[sblock=ooc]

Note: Sohen realizes that the trees will provide him enough cover to be able to Hide without needing another covering fog.

The blinding effect lasts 1 more round Arabesu

Sword-wielder - 17 - Dead
Scavenger - 16 a
Mace-wielder - 16b
Sohen - 14
'dogs' - 11
Sir Conrad - 5
Yorgan - 4
Hobgoblins - 3
Draxton - 1

[/sblock]

[sblock=Legend: ]
R = hobgoblin archers
H & h = 'dogs'
E = hobgoblin cleric
A = Astral Construct
D = Draxton
Y = Yorgan
C = Sir Conrad
S = Sohen
X = battleaxe
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 9, 2008)

Sir Conrad stabs his mindblade viciously into the hellhound's skull hoping to drop it quickly, he then charges the mindblade up with psychic energy and turns his gaze to the priest, grinning as he cuts his way through the foes towards this fell leader of darkness.

Standard action attack 27 damage 6 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1621096/ 

Move action charge up psychic strike for next round.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 9, 2008)

*Scavenger*

Scavenger sees that his attach succeeded. But the cleric didn't fall.

He let the hand deliver another attack, but this time, it fails to connect.

[sblock=ooc]Spectral hand, delivering Charnel Touch (hit, damaga) (1d20+5=6, 1d8+1=8)
Spectral Hand: 1 HP (35 rounds left)

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 47/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 5/6
2nd - 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 9, 2008)

*Draxton Round 8*

[sblock=ooc] Double Move to try and get as close to evil cleric as possible[/sblock]

Draxton picks up th pace as he moves down the ravine, intent on not letting the dark priest escape. As he rounds the bend in the path he spots his enemy, "Stand fast, and surrender foul beast. Your cause is lost, do not lose your life as well."


[sblock=status]conditions +1 morale bonus to attack and saves vs. fear(end turns 11), +4 enhancement bonus to strength (Str:18 +4)(ends turn 63)

AC:21 Touch:12 FlatFooted:21

HP:38/53

Attack status: +1 (gt) heavy mace +10 to attack; 1d8+5 dmg crit(x2)

Spells:
0-cure minor(x2),detect magic,read magic,mending
1-bless,divine favor,cure light(x2),enlarge person(d)
2-restoration-lesser,cure moderate(x2),spiritual weapon,bull's strength(d)
3-dispel magic,meld into stone,heroism(d)[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2008)

Hiding in the woods, Sacha stealthily approaches. Then, with an inward chuckle, he begins to cast a spell. Nothing seems to happen, until the hobgoblin cleric begins to speak in their native tongue![sblock=Goblin]<Retreat! Regroup! We shall slay these fools another time!>[/sblock]
OOC: Hide and MS one move action. Then _ventriloquism_ with to mimic the hob's cleric's voice from his square. Folks that can save do so at Will 15, or 16 if they cannot see Sascha (or don't notice him). Bluff +13 base, and Disguise (if you want to use it for the voice acting) is +10 (acting in character).


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 10, 2008)

*round eight*

Noticing that the Helmitic priest has surged away from him and out of range of a quick bout of healing, he considers his tactical options and settles his gaze on the flame-tongued hell-hound guarding the priest. Yorgan moves forward. Sensing that he may be more effective with his psychic bolt of cold than he would with his crossbow, he lauches a small splinter of ice and frost at the infernal creature. "Cold, Eh? Well this aught to keep you on ice!

Meanwhile, the ectoplasmic flesh of the construct begins to roil, boil, and froth as it nears its time of expiration. Charging the cleric (OOC or the hell hound guarding him if it is still alive) it delivers a truly staggering blow before collapsing into steaming pools of jellied ectoplasm that begin to evaporate quickly.

[sblock=OOC the numbers]Single move from P17 to L21 to get the hound and the cleric in line. Manifests a slightly augmented energy push at the cleric's hell-hound (3pp, no wild surge). Only hits touch AC 12, for 16 cold damage, with a Relex save DC16 for half. If a hit, the hell-hound needs to make a DC16 strength check or be pushed back by 20 (or 10 if reflex save successful) feet. If it strikes an obstruction, i.e. the cleric behind it, it takes another 5 damage (or perhaps this damage would be split between hound and cleric?). 

The construct charges the cleric or hell-hound hitting AC 30, for 13 damage. [/sblock]

[sblock=Yorgan and Construct stats]AC 26 (28 vs ranged); HP 35 of 41; Fort 4, Reflex 5, Will 1; 23 PP remaining. Shifting w/ 5 rounds remaining, Thicken Skin 70min -4 rounds, Dangersense ? hours.

Construct: dissipated at the end of the round.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

Scavenger spectral hand continues to harry and assault the hobgoblin cleric, but the agility of the creature allows it to avoid the deathforged's latest attack.

The energy axe swings with deadly intent towards Scavenger, but it dissipates into nothingness before it can effect him again. The cleric pulls out a blue potion from his belt and puts it to his lips, draining the contents in one gulp, before tossing the empty container away. His wounds close as he advances towards Sir Conrad.

Sacha steathily creeps towards the cleric and creates the illusiary effect of the cleric calling for retreat in goblin. With the blinding effect of the _glitterdust_ worn off the remaining hobgoblin archer turns and begins to run full out away from the group. The hounds, however, look quizzically at the cleric, but don't respond to his orders. 

The hellhounds converge on Sir Conrad, intent on turning the mithril-laden soulknife into dinner, but even their combined threats can't affect the knight.

Sir Conrad, on the other hand, attacks with deadly precision, his mindblade easily piercing the meager defences of the infernal creatures and his target slumps lifelessly to the ground.

Yorgan moves closer to the hellhound and launches a bolt of icy frost (or frosty ice) at the infernal foe, catching it unawares and very nearly killing the hound in one strike. It staggers on its feet before the construct rushes over, its massive fist coming down hard on the hellhound's head. It's skull is crushed by the force of the blow and it joins its bretheren lying on the ground.

Draxton moves as quickly as he can towards the cleric, stopping just out of his reach. The cleric smiles as the human calls for his surrender and replies *"Before this is over the Red Hand will crush you in its mighty grip and it is who will be begging for surrender and mercy"* 

[sblock=ooc]


Wow, WD. IC doesn't particurly like Scavenger does it? I think that's the 2nd natural 1?

Will (1d20+4=22, 1d20+4=21) 

Scavenger - 16 a
Mace-wielder - 16b
Sohen - 14
'dogs' - 11
Sir Conrad - 5
Yorgan - 4
Hobgoblins - 3
Draxton - 1

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 11, 2008)

Sascha moves closer slowly in the brush.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 11, 2008)

"You leashed yourself to the wrong master" Sir Conrad says in infernal to the dying Hell hound. He turns his amused gaze to the hobgoblin at his little speech to Draxton "*What paltry lord does this Red Hand serve?" * the knight inquires as he prepares to skewer the fanatic upon his mindblade. The sneer in his voice comes across clearly conveying that he thinks this Red Hand is a minor irritant soon to be ground underfoot. 

If the cleric does not engage sir Conrad the knight will quickly meditate (move action provokes AoO) to regain his psionic focus then charge the hobgoblin to strike him with the charged mindblade and discharge the focus with his psionic weapon feat. Sir Conrad will angle to set up a flank position for the human cleric.

If the hobgoblin has closed with Draxton then Sir Merrick will charge to strike the hobgoblin in the back and get an extra +2 for flanking.

If the hobgoblin engages Sir Conrad he will strike the hobgoblin and then recharge the psychic strike on his mindblade, taking a five foot step to set up a possible flank for the cleric.

Psionic meditation 20 = success
Attack 27 damage 16 http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1623789/ 
forgot to add in the psychic strike 2 additional damage http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1623793/ 

[sblock]AC 23(21) T 14(12) FF 19(17)
hp 59/73
F +5, R +9, W +5
Attack +9(11) melee +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon)
Attack +10 ranged +1 psychokinetic mindblade 1d8+4+1d4 19-20 slashing magic r 30' (+1d8 Psychic strike, +2d6 psionic weapon) [/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 11, 2008)

*Draxton Round 8?*

[sblock=ooc] Will either a.) move towards cleric and attack or b.) attack if cleric has engaged me[/sblock]

Draxton swings catching the evil priest of guard as it thought he would banter more words with it. The blow is only glancing but the creature knows that his foe means business.

[sblock=ooc2] rolled a 19 to hit and a 1 on damage  IC so I hit AC 29 and do 6 damage[/url]

[sblock=status]conditions +1 morale bonus to attack and saves vs. fear(end turns 11), +4 enhancement bonus to strength (Str:18 +4)(ends turn 63)

AC:21 Touch:12 FlatFooted:21

HP:38/53

Attack status: +1 (gt) heavy mace +10 to attack; 1d8+5 dmg crit(x2)

Spells:
0-cure minor(x2),detect magic,read magic,mending
1-bless,divine favor,cure light(x2),enlarge person(d)
2-restoration-lesser,cure moderate(x2),spiritual weapon,bull's strength(d)
3-dispel magic,meld into stone,heroism(d)[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 11, 2008)

*I guess we caught him monologue'ing.*

"The red hand eh? Never heard of them. They obviously mustn't be very important," taunts the shifter to the hobgoblin priest as he moves to be behind Draxton, "Oh, I see, this is when you try to spout propaganda for you cause. _Well, by all means, I suppose we had better listen to your little monologue._"

He then pushes a black bead on his healing belt and heals Draxton of 10 damage. 

[sblock=Yorgan's combat stats]AC 26 (28 vs ranged); HP 35 of 41; Fort 4, Reflex 5, Will 1; 23 PP remaining. Shifting w/ 4 rounds remaining, Thicken Skin 70min -5 rounds, Dangersense ? hours. One charge off healing belt used.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

*Scavenger*

Unwilling to waste more of his magical resoirvar, proceeds with his tactic. This time, the hand manages to touch the foe, but the charge is weak.

[sblock=ooc]
It has to be Scavenger. I rolled three 20s in another game.

Spectral hand, delivering Charnel Touch (hit, damaga) (1d20+5=19, 1d8+1=3)
Spectral Hand: 1 HP (34 rounds left)

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 47/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 5/6
2nd - 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2008)

Yorgan's Astral Construct has faded away as the its time here on this plane is over. 

Scavenger's spectral hand succeeds at affecting the cleric, but without draining it terribly much. 

The hobgoblin moves forward towards Draxton *"Bah! You will found out exactly what the Red Hand is soon."* swinging its heavy mace towards the human. It falls with a heavy blow, crushing armor and bone with a resounding clang.

Sascha moves silently through the forest towards the cleric, maintaining his stealth.

Sir Conrad, seeing the cleric distracted, charges forward and strikes the cleric in the back, his mindblade coming out the other side. As he withdraws the blade, the cleric slumps to the ground.

[sblock=ooc]
7 Damage to Draxton from the cleric.

& that ends combat... there's 1 unconscious hobgoblin leftover from Sascha's _Whelm_ attack.

There's also a stone structure on the map

[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 13, 2008)

*Draxton*

" Great blow Sir Knight," Draxton says sfter the evil cleric is slain." I am Draxton Bowith, servant of Helm the Ever Watchful. And who are you?" Draxton is not poised to fight but he hasn't put away his mace either.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2008)

Seeing their work done, Sascha makes his way back to the unconscious hob. Stripping it of its weapons, then then begins looking for a means to bind it for questioning.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

*Scavenger*



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> " Great blow Sir Knight," Draxton says sfter the evil cleric is slain." I am Draxton Bowith, servant of Helm the Ever Watchful. And who are you?" Draxton is not poised to fight but he hasn't put away his mace either.



Seeing the newcomer, Scavenger is glad, that his undead features are hidden by his hood of disguise. "I'm Scavenger, thanks for your help."
"Sascha, I have a silkrope in my backpack, if you need one."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 13, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
Everyone receives 1260 xp for their part in destroying the threat
[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 13, 2008)

"And I am Yorgan Halfulfen. Also known as Yorgan the Bold in some parts. You must be of the Order of the Opalescent Blade, is that correct?" He continues, but his facial facial expression changes and the thick fur-like hair on cheeks and head seems to relax as well, as if it has lain down after bristling. The effect is much like a hound or wolf who formerly was agitated and uneasy becoming docile and friendly. Additionally, his wounds seem to stop bleeding, and even knit back together right before your eyes.

To Sascha, "I can help with that, although I am unskilled, I have quick hands." Continuing to Sir Conrad, "Perhaps while we bind this cretin, you, Drax, and Scavenger could investigate yonder ruined structure? Sascha and I will be along in but a moment." 

OOC: Taking ten on an assist another, he gives Sascha a +2 to his Use Rope check to bind the hobgoblin. Healing factor kicks in after 30 seconds pass and his shifting ends, healing him 6, and he recovers 3 powerpoints.

[sblock=Yorgan's combat stats ]AC 22 (24 vs ranged); HP 41; Fort 4, Reflex 5, Will 1; 26 PP remaining. Thicken Skin 70min -6+ rounds, Dangersense ? hours. One charge off healing belt used.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2008)

*Scavenger*

"I will search the enemies first. Espicially the two-bladed one and the cleric." Answers Scavenger before he begins his search.



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> Everyone receives 1260 xp for their part in destroying the threat
> [/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]
Does Scavenger get more? He is one level behind.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> " Great blow Sir Knight," Draxton says sfter the evil cleric is slain." I am Draxton Bowith, servant of Helm the Ever Watchful. And who are you?" Draxton is not poised to fight but he hasn't put away his mace either.




"*Sir Conrad Cyr, I serve the Triad of Justice, Duty, and Sacrifice. I salute a fellow follower of the Gods of the Good*." Sir Conrad raises his violet mindblade in a salute, a small smile upon his lips.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2008)

Arabesu said:
			
		

> "And I am Yorgan Halfulfen. Also known as Yorgan the Bold in some parts. You must be of the Order of the Opalescent Blade, is that correct?" He continues, but his facial facial expression changes and the thick fur-like hair on cheeks and head seems to relax as well, as if it has lain down after bristling. The effect is much like a hound or wolf who formerly was agitated and uneasy becoming docile and friendly. Additionally, his wounds seem to stop bleeding, and even knit back together right before your eyes.




Sir Conrad turns to Yorgan. "*Well met Halfulfen. Actually I am a knight errant of the Seelenritter. I am charged with hunting down evils in the lands and I heard there might be some brewing hereabouts. I am most interested in learning of this Red Hand and how hobgoblins gain the service of such beasts. I would be interested in finding out who this hobgoblin's divine patron was in particular.*" He gestures with his mindblade at the fallen cleric, then lets it dissipate. He pauses for a moment as he concentrates, drawing in a breath, then he wrenches out the arrows, teeth gritted. "*Ahh. That is better*."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 14, 2008)

Sir Conrad turns to the others and bows offering a martial salute. "*And well met to you all*."


----------



## renau1g (Jun 14, 2008)

As Scavenger lives up to his name and searches the corpses, focusing on the apparent leaders of this evil band, Sascha is assisted in binding the unconscious hobgoblin archer, persumably for questioning. Draxton, Scavenger, and possibly, Sir Conrad will enter the farmhouse.

Scavenger's search of the corpses turns up the following:

[sblock=Cleric's Corpse]
Unholy Symbol (Religion DC 15 identify)
Banded Mail
Heavy Mace
Light Steel Shield
1 x blue potion (Spellcraft DC 15 identify)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Blade-Wielder's Corpse]
2 x Shortswords
Studded Leather Armor
[/sblock]

[sblock=Archers]
12 x Longswords
12 x Composite Longbows [+1]
12 x blue potions (same as cleric's)
12 x chainmail
[/sblock]

[sblock=Farmhouse]
Inside the farmhouse are 5 bodies, piled like cordwood in the corner. 3 of them appear to be warriors of some kind, wearing leather armour and a pile of 3 spears lies next to them, 1 appears to be a wealthy individual, by the appearance of his clothes. The last one appears to be a peasant, or farmer, based on the dirt covering him and the manner of dress.

A pile of gold coins lies next to the bodies as well, a quick estimate puts this at 355 gp (you're great at estimating  )

[/sblock]

[sblock=If the DC15 Religion check is made]
The unholy symbol is of Tiamat, the five-headed queen of the evil chromatic dragons.
[/sblock]

[sblock=WalkingDad]
Unfortunately no more XP for you, vs. the others. Being a lower level means that you'll reduce the average group level. Currently the group has an average level of 5.8, rather than 6. The xp amount was supposed to be 1200, but with your level being lower it brings it up that extra 4% or so... next encounter should put you to your next level though 

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2008)

Finished with the hobgoblin, Sascha stands and assists Scavenger as needed. He nods silently to the new arrival.

Seeing the bodies, Sascha kneels and looks at the bodies, trying to find any other clues.

OOC: Take 20 on Search and use Kn (local) to see if anything pops up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2008)

*Scavenger*



			
				renau1g said:
			
		

> As Scavenger lives up to his name and searches the corpses, focusing on the apparent leaders of this evil band, Sascha is assisted in binding the unconscious hobgoblin archer, persumably for questioning. Draxton, Scavenger, and possibly, Sir Conrad will enter the farmhouse.
> 
> Scavenger's search of the corpses turns up the following:
> 
> ...



Scavenger piles the equipment and casts detect magic on it, to dicern the most valuable Items.



> [sblock=If the DC15 Religion check is made]
> The unholy symbol is of Tiamat, the five-headed queen of the evil chromatic dragons.
> [/sblock]



"This seems to be an unholy symbol is of Tiamat, the five-headed queen of the evil chromatic dragons." Scavenger says, pointing at the cleric's symbol.
[sblock=ooc]
Know Religion (1d20+7=19)
[/sblock]


> [sblock=WalkingDad]
> Unfortunately no more XP for you, vs. the others. Being a lower level means that you'll reduce the average group level. Currently the group has an average level of 5.8, rather than 6. The xp amount was supposed to be 1200, but with your level being lower it brings it up that extra 4% or so... next encounter should put you to your next level though
> 
> [/sblock]



[sblock=ooc]
I accept your houserule, but for your information, the DMG p 37 says otherwise in it's example.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 14, 2008)

[sblock=Sascha]
You recognize the well-dressed man to be Arcturus Raye, a powerful merchant from Drellin's Ferry (the town you're headed). He's made his wealth in tailoring & designing high-end, almost foppish clothes for the nobles of Brindol (the capital of the region). He has a log book secreted in a pouch on his person, it contains a list of customers, their sizes, and what they purchased.
[/sblock]

Scavenger's divinations provide's a better picture of what the hobgoblin's were carrying. 


[sblock=Cleric's Corpse]
Unholy Symbol (Religion DC 15 identify)
Banded Mail - minor abjuration
Heavy Mace
Light Steel Shield
1 x blue potion (Spellcraft DC 15 identify) - minor conjuration
[/sblock]

[sblock=Blade-Wielder's Corpse]
2 x Shortswords - minor conjuration
Studded Leather Armor
[/sblock]

[sblock=Archers]
12 x Longswords
12 x Composite Longbows [+1]
12 x blue potions (same as cleric's) - minor conjuration
12 x chainmail
[/sblock]

[sblock=WD]
My apologies WalkingDad, thank you for the correction... I've been calculating XP wrong for years.... just don't tell my real life group .

Your XP amount is 1370, based on this new information. Thanks again!
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 14, 2008)

*Scavenger*

"The banded mail and the shortswords are magical. Can someone identify the potions? I don't think I will have much use of it, but maybe you.
They all have a minor conjuration aura.
I will take one of the short sword if nobody objects." Scavenger explains further.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 15, 2008)

*Draxton*

"There are more bodies here," he says to the rest of the group."What do you make of this Sir Conrad, regular banditry?"

Draxton will not approach the bodies or take the gold, he will wait for Scavenger.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2008)

[sblock=DM]Sascha will pocket the book/ledger for later w/ Sleight of Hand.[/sblock]
Sascha stands after looking at the bodies, drawing attention to the wealthier looking one. "Arcturus Raye, if my eyes don't fail me. Big clothing merchant in the area, known for his fashions. Must have been in the wrong place at the wrong time." 

He looks at the gathered. "Best we be goin'. Could take those there bodies with us to get them buried, but it'll slow us down." Sascha shrugs noncommittally.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

"We could take the gold and use it to pay someone to retrieve and bury the bodies." Scavenger suggests


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 15, 2008)

*Draxton*

"Yes, Drellin's Ferry should have a gravedigger. We will hire someone, but lets cover the bodies not leave them to the crows." Draxton starts searching about looking for scrape wood and other things to cover the poor souls with.    

[sblock=ooc]What is the guy in all the westerns called who makes the coffins?? Couldn't remember so said gravedigger. Draxton will not cover the hobgoblin bodies by the way.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

"Than let's not waste time!"



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> [sblock=ooc]What is the guy in all the westerns called who makes the coffins?? Couldn't remember so said gravedigger. Draxton will not cover the hobgoblin bodies by the way.[/sblock]



ooc: Do you mean an undertaker?


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 15, 2008)

*Draxton*

As Draxton starts covering the bodies he wonders if these bandits have anything to do with the troubles in the area lately or were they the trouble the High Priest was talking about." I don't know excatly what that dark priest was going on about," Draxton says as he places another branch over the merchant." It maybe that a new religion is somewhere active in the area or he was mad. The High Priest didn't ask us to investagate to destroy simple bandits that I know for sure."

Walking Dad


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 15, 2008)

"The symbol he has worn is, as I already said, the holy symbol of the evil goddess Tiamat." Finishes Scavenger Draxton's thoughts.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

*Draxton*

"I don't know much about Tiamat, but I do know that she is bent on taking over all the universes on every plane." Draxton says placing the last piece of usable wood atop the merchant and his hirelings."And I don't believe that this backwater country here has anything to do with that." He dust off his hands and looks to the sky then to the bodies and gives a short prayer for their souls to go and be under Helm's protection. That done he turns towards Sir Conrad"Your welcome to join us Sir Knight for it seems we are on the same mission.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

"At least it would be a 'new religion' in this area and this cleric draw obviously power from her. Every invasion beginns small." Scavenger insists.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

*Draxton*

"A valid point Scavenger," Draxton says with a nod to the disguised warforged man."We won't rule a thing out just yet. Keeping every possiblity open till something proves it wrong. Now come my friends lets go to Drellin's Ferry and see what else is going on." With that Draxton takes up his pack and shield and waits for the others.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 16, 2008)

*from one dad to another, (belated) happy father's day walkingdad!*

"I agree that we should dig shallow graves for the bodies from the ruined structure, to be exumed and buried properly if we can find an undertaker. On the other hand, _this_ scum," pointing at the fallen hobgoblins, "deserve no such respectful treatment. Still, if we leave them laying about it will attract foxes that may find the shallow  graves. I would suggest burning the hobgoblins in a bonfire. If placed in the middle of the road it would have little chance of catching the wet scrub-brush on fire and would send up a collumn of smoke visible for miles. The undertaker would have no difficulty finding the graves if said plume were used as a beacon. As to this last one," pointing to the unconscious hobgoblin recovering from Sohen's whelm, "I would recommend we take him with us until we can interogate him. If others live... well then let the bonfire take them to their just reward for this vile ambush."

"Scavenger, its fine with me if you take the sword, but I reckon its value is a relatively large portion of this haul. Presumably we will sell most of this loot and divide it up evenly sometime at a later date. Does that seem fair?"

Once a consensus has been reached regarding the last living hobgoblin prisoner, Yorgon joins Draxton, ready to continue on with the mission.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> "There are more bodies here," he says to the rest of the group."What do you make of this Sir Conrad, regular banditry?"
> 
> Draxton will not approach the bodies or take the gold, he will wait for Scavenger.




"*Bandits don't leave a pile of gold behind, or salvageable weapons or armor. Zealots fired on an unholy mission of slaughter might, particularly if they are already well equipped, have much work to do, and little time to waste*."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> "I don't know much about Tiamat, but I do know that she is bent on taking over all the universes on every plane." Draxton says placing the last piece of usable wood atop the merchant and his hirelings."And I don't believe that this backwater country here has anything to do with that." He dust off his hands and looks to the sky then to the bodies and gives a short prayer for their souls to go and be under Helm's protection. That done he turns towards Sir Conrad"Your welcome to join us Sir Knight for it seems we are on the same mission.




"*Said to be the guardian of the first gate of Hell. Or was. She commands evil dragons and legions of abishai, some sort of fusion of devil and dragons, does she not?" * Sir Conrad smiles "*I welcome the company of all who would oppose such as her. I accept your invitation and will gladly join you*."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> The High Priest didn't ask us to investagate to destroy simple bandits that I know for sure."




"*What did the High Priest ask you to investigate?*" Sir Conrad asks Draxton. As they are talking the knight pulls out a wand. "*As a priest of the ever watchful, might I trouble you to use a healing wand such as this upon me? I am not able to use such myself*." He smiles wryly again "*Though my last target was*."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

*Thanks. When ist father day in america? Hope you had a nice one*



			
				Arabesu said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> "Scavenger, its fine with me if you take the sword, but I reckon its value is a relatively large portion of this haul. Presumably we will sell most of this loot and divide it up evenly sometime at a later date. Does that seem fair?"...



"That is fine by me. I carry it to the next city. Maybe we get in more trouble until then. We should take all the magic items with us." Scavenger responds.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 16, 2008)

*Draxton*

Draxton excepts the wand from the knight." It is the least action I can perform for your help." Draxton says as he looks as to how to use the slim magical device. 

OOC: After he is done he will offer it back to Sir Conrad.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 16, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "That is fine by me. I carry it to the next city. Maybe we get in more trouble until then. We should take all the magic items with us." Scavenger responds.




"*Absolutlely. Seeing as the cleric drank a potion and seemed to heal him and they were a squad of combatants it would make sense if the potions were all combat useful healing. Did the potion bottle he drank then dropped match these others?"*


----------



## Voadam (Jun 17, 2008)

Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> Draxton excepts the wand from the knight." It is the least action I can perform for your help." Draxton says as he looks as to how to use the slim magical device.
> 
> OOC: After he is done he will offer it back to Sir Conrad.




After the healing is finished Sir Conrad gratefully takes back his wand and says "*My thanks. I feel ready to take on another squad again."*


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2008)

_After defeating the hogoblin marauders and tending to the bodies of both the innocents and their enemies, the group continues on to Drellin's Ferry.

The road descends into a small town built mostly on the far side of a broad, sluggish river. Six old stone piers jut from the water, marking the spot where a bridge once stood, but the span itself is long gone. Instead a couple of long, thick ropes cross the river, each secured to a flat-bottomed ferryboat. Brown fields and green orchards surround the town. _

As you approach the intersection (1 on the map) a group of armed townsfolk - three in leather, one in mail - stand guard watching you approach warily. The one in the mail steps forward, raising his hand in front of him. *"Halt, and state your business strangers. * the man says


----------



## stonegod (Jun 18, 2008)

At the question of the items, Sascha cheerfully states, "'Ere be a sage who could da ya w'th items. Can identify them right straight."

~~~

As the townfolk get together, Sascha fades to the back, eyes peeled.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 18, 2008)

Scavenger says nothing and tries to stay in the background, trusting the others to make the talking.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 18, 2008)

Yorgan smiles, steps forward, leans on his cane casually, and addresses the guards:"We are here on business. Specifically, to see the high priest at the Helmite Temple. Brother Draxton here," pointing to the armored cleric, "is on a mission to deliver a message and make further inquiries with the sages and scholars of his order."

Pausing to allow this to sink in, he continues after a few moments, "Additionally, we have commerce to attend to. It is a matter of some items that we wish to have identified and either sold for gold coins or traded for similarly valued gear. If you would be so kind as to point us in the direction of the Helmitic temple and the marketplace, that would be most helpful."

OOC: Diplomacy 22, taking ten.


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 18, 2008)

*Draxton*

ooc: Would have cleaned up on the way.I'm probabaly the only one in the party who has to use a good old fashioned cloth and water to _look_ different.LOL

Draxton stands looking every bit the devout follower of Helm, as Yorgan talks to the town watch."My comrade speaks true. We come not only to deliever a message to my order, but also to those whom may cause trouble to this area, we wish to tell _them_ that Drellin's Ferry has come under Helm's mighty protection. I see that you must be in need for you are both armed and suspious of strangers."Draxton speaks a little softer and humbly"Please allow us to be of assistance." He says with a bow.

Aid Another to give Yorgan +2 more to diplomacy  = 25

ooc: kind of automatic with a +14


----------



## renau1g (Jun 18, 2008)

The guards begins to chuckle at the mention of the Helmite temple.

*"You ain't that familiar with Drellin's Ferry, are you? Brother Derny runs the  shrine  of Helm, yeah I guess that's a better word. Ain't nuthin' like the temple up in Brindol. Now that's a temple. (The shrine is #6 on the map). "* the mailed guard says

*"Well, I'm Sergeant Hersk. If you're really lookin' to help us our go to the Old Toll House - that's the big stone building there (#8). Ask for Captain Soranna.* he continues.

*"Oh yeah, if you're lookin' for somewhere to stay, try the Old Bridge Inn (#10). It's right across from the Old Toll House. Good Luck!"* Hersk finishes.


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 18, 2008)

"Me and my comrades thank you for your time."

Yorgan draws the group off to the side of the path for a quick, private discussion. 

"Should we should split up? Draxton and Sir Conrad could go talk to this Captain Soranna and find out about the nature of the problems from a militant perspective, while Sascha, Scavenger, and I could go sell our looted items and procure a room at this 'Old Bridge Inn.' We could then reconvene after tea, and all go together to talk to brother Derny later this afternoon or evening. What do you think?"


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 18, 2008)

*Draxton*

ooc: tea?

Draxton nods as Yorgan speaks, his ideals always sound in the past. When the young ??? is finished he nods in agreement.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 18, 2008)

"*I will go talk with this Captain Soranna. I will report the dead merchant and the hobgoblin squad. Perhaps she will have more information that is of use*."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2008)

Take the prisoner too, 'lord.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2008)

*"Well, for helping us out with them hobgoblin's tell Drathgar to let you across the river without fee, we'll cover it.* Hersk tells the group as you depart.

You approach the crossing and step gingerly onto the ferry, which is pulled by a pair of draft horses at a leisurely pace. It takes you approximately 6 minutes to cross the river. Once you arrive, the group splits into two disparate parts.

[sblock=Loot Group]
Sascha recalls that the local sage is Sertieren the Wise, a reclusive sort whose home is rumoured to be haunted.  After asking a passing local, he directs you to the sages home (#7 on the map.), which is a beautiful home overlooking the river. After knocking on the door, a wizened halfling opens the door, looking at you through a pair of spectacles, his grey-white hair is disheveled and his fingers are covered in ink stains. *"'ello, what can ol' Sertieren do fer ya this afternoon?"* the halfling asks.  

For a cost of 125 gp per identify spell, which you require 3 castings, he can identify your magical armaments and he'll throw in the potions for free. 

Assuming you're ok with the cost:
*"Bless me, I haven't seen magic like this in a dog's life, two even. These are mighty fine blades you have here, they're enhanced with magic to be even more effective and same with this armor. These potions are of a curative magic, best for you adventuring types. If you're looking to sell them, I can take them off your hands. My nephew's been looking for something like this and I need to get him a birthday present."* the halfling says
OOC - +1 enhancement on the swords & banded mail, potions are CLW.
He'll buy the blades for 1,125 each & the armour for 500.

As you're leaving the halfling sees you out .*"If you're ever needing any scrolls, potions or other wondrous items, like rings and such, come see me. I can make almost anything for you."* Sertieren finishes.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Going to See Soranna]
Sir Conrad and Draxton proceed to go see Soranna, they knock at the door of the Old Toll House. A thin, male answers the door, looking nothing like a warrior. Once you tell him you're looking for Soranna, he informs you that she's out on patrol. He'll tell her that once she returns, he'll send her to meet you, presumably at the Old Bridge Inn, as it's the only place in town.
[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

*Draxton*

[sblock=ooc] ask the thin man were we can take are prisoner. question:are we going to question him or let the locals?? If there isn't a place can we make a stocks lol[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 19, 2008)

[sblock=Loot Group]
"This price seems very reasonable. I have no need for armor, and a weapon is not all needed. Same for the potions. What do you mean?" Scavenger asks the others. [/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 19, 2008)

Whispering quietly and looking about at the disheveled manor, "Meh, I'm surprised he can buy them outright, but that is a lucky break for us. Looking around at the size of the town, I had assumed we would only be able to sell the armor. Which is why I wanted you two with me. Between the three of us I figured we could haggle our way into a fine price. Anyway, I could try to negotiate with him, but it wouldn't be easy since he knows the actual price... lets just take the money and run. As to the potions, I suggest we keep them. You never know when easy curing will be useful."


----------



## Voadam (Jun 19, 2008)

*Sir Conrad Cyr*

[sblock] *"When will she be back? And who is in charge in her absence? We have a prisoner to secure and interrogate as well as the deaths of locals to report."*

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2008)

Sascha is fine with the split.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2008)

[sblock=Sir Conrad & Draxton]
The thin man is quite nervous in your presence and stammers *"Uhh... she'll be back within the hour, I think.... with her gone...uh, I guess me. Umm..... prisoners...hmmm.... we don't get too many criminals here. I s'pose we do have a cell to put'im in. I can't be letting you interrogate 'im till the Captain gets back though. What locals are you talking about? Tell me what they looked like and once the Captain gets back she'll have more questions I'm sure."* the man finishes, growing more confident as he speaks. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Jerrand Redband (Jun 19, 2008)

*Draxton*

"Let us see your cell goodman," Draxton says in a calm voice,"If it is adaquate we will leave the prisoner with you and await your captain at the Old Bridge Inn."

ooc: are we playing good cop bad cop Voadam??


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 19, 2008)

*selling stuff. I did the math.*

While Sertieren is identifying the items, Yorgan takes Sascha with him to step out to begin selling the rest of the gear. Assuming he joins him, they accept the typical resale value (i.e. 50%) and in the interest of time, do not haggle. Scavenger is asked to remain behind to ensure that the three items Sertieren starts identifying when we leave are the same three items that we sell him later (OOC what? me paranoid?). Three hours later they rejoin Scavenger and Sertieren with a bag of gold and a smile.

When Sertieren espouses the value of the items, they graciously accept what he offers for the armor and shortswords. Parceling each of the five party-member's shares (*1540 gp and 2 sp*), they then proceed to find the Old Bridge Inn and secure rooms.

[sblock=OOC] I'm going to assume that we all agree on selling stuff so we can hustle allong. If you want to "buyout" any of the items below at half price, i.e. Yorgon intends to buyout 3 CLW potions for 25 gp each, then you should probably do so now. Assuming you don't buyout more than your share, then the math should work out. 

Tiamat’s Unholy Symbol - _not sold, saved for investigation, will probably be destroyed later._
Banded Mail +1, 500
MW Heavy Mace, 156 gp
Light Steel Shield, 4.5 gp
2 x Shortswords +1, 2250 gp
MW Studded Leather Armor, 87.5 gp
12 x MW Longswords, 1890 gp
12 x Composite Longbows [+1], 1200 gp (someone should buyout one, they are nice at only 100 gp each!)
13 potions of cure light, 325 gp (3 "bought out" by Yorgon)
12 x chainmail, 900 gp
3 x Leather armor, 15 gp
3 x spears, 3 gp 
courtier’s outfit, 15 gp
355 gp
Total = 7701 / 5 = 1540.2 gp

Oh, and if you are wondering why I didn't just distribute the CLW potions and call them "party" treasure... Scavenger can't use them. So it wouldn't really be fair to him. 
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 19, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
Arabesu... 
The mace from the cleric is MW as is the armor from the blade bearer and the swords from the archers... so that drastically changes the amount you receive.


[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Jun 20, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]And the might composite longbows, were they just mighty +1 or mighty+1 and masterwork?[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 20, 2008)

[sblock=Arabesu]
Mighty +1
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Jun 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
So is everyone going to meet back from the 'loot group' at the tavern?

Are Draxton & Sir Cornad ok with leaving the prisoner with the guard? Or do you want to keep him to begin your own private interrogations?
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2008)

After done trading, Scavenger suggests to return to the tavern, meeting the others and talking about what to do next.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 24, 2008)

Sascha follows.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2008)

Leaving the hogoblin prisoner with the sop of a man, who immediately calls over some other guards to take away the bound creature, Sir Conrad and Draxton return to the tavern, arriving shortly before the others.

Sascha, Yorgan, & Scavenger arrive much lighter than when they left, but much happier now that they've converted the hobgoblins' remains into funds. 

Following the shifter's recommendation, the group takes out rooms in the inn (5 sp). You're settling into your rooms when a knock comes at the door. Outside in the hallway stand a tall, balding man of about fifty and a capable-looking swordswoman. 

*"Sorry to trouble you, travelers, but I'd like a few minutes of your time"* the man says. *"My name is Norro Winston, and I'm the Town Speaker for Drellin's Ferry. This is our guard captain, Soranna. I'll get right to the poin: We're in a lot of trouble as you've seen, and I was hoping that you could be persuaded to help us out"* the man finishes with a sigh, rubbing his hands together in obvious nervousness.

[sblock=OOC]
Well Voadam & Jerrand have been offline for a few days now. Hope the Real Life Monster didn't get them. I'm going to move forward. I waited 2 days, so let's go.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 25, 2008)

OOC: Did the others fill us in on what happened? I didn't read their sblocks.

Sohen listens, trying to measure what is not being said.

OOC: Sense Motive +7.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC - Loot Group]
I'm assuming that they did. Not much happened actually. They travelled to the guard house, the captain was on partrol and the person in  charge during her stead was more of a clerical individual. They left the prisoner with the guards under the agreement that once Soranna returned she'd assist in the interrogations with Sir Conrad & Draxton.

They returned to the tavern and here we are.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2008)

Scavenger takes a step back in the following discussion, knowing that his social talents lie more in deceiving and intimidating. Skills he would like to use against the prisoner...



			
				Jerrand Redband said:
			
		

> ...
> ooc: are we playing good cop bad cop Voadam??



ooc: Judging from skill alone (highest Intimidate total), Scavenger would be the best 'bad cop' in the group.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 4, 2008)

Sir Conrad bows to them both, flashing the captain an appraising smile and says "*Captain we have brought you a prisoner we need to interrogate, a hobgoblin who was part of a band that slew one of your local merchants. We came across his body as well as those of his men. We slew the rest of the hobgoblins we came across, though their actions did not smack of banditry as they committed no looting. Their actions had more of the cast of bloodthirsty religious fanatics to my eye.*"

He addresses both when he says "*What can you tell us of hobgoblin activity in the area?*"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 8, 2008)

The duo listens as Sir Conrad speaks, noticing now the bound enemy with the group. The woman speaks up *"You captured one alive? Excellent, I will relish the chance to gain more information out of them. Perhaps together we can get more from him?"*.

Cutting off the woman, the older man says *"You've asked about our problem and here it is, our town is under attack. Hobgoblin raiders have been harrying our lands for several days now. They've attacked and killed people in the outlying homesteads and have been waylaying travelers along the Dawn Way." *

Captain Sorrana adds *"We've had trouble with hobbys before, a raid on a homestead on the west side of the river, but this is different. It looks like a large tribe has moved down from the mountains. I fear they may be enough to sack the town."*

The speaker continues *" Beyond the immediate threat to our homes and selves, that road is our lifeblood. If the raiders make that road impassable, trade won't come this way and we'll be ruined. We need someone to help repel the invaders and drive them away from here. Can you help us do it?"*


----------



## Voadam (Jul 8, 2008)

*Sir Conrad*

"*I offer my aid goodman mayor. Let's talk to our prisoner and find out how many hobgoblins we are dealing with and what they are actually engaged in. We need to know more before we make plans. If this one does not provide enough information I think a scouting expedition to see more and capture another would be in order. Captain, I am at your disposal.*."


----------



## renau1g (Jul 11, 2008)

*"My thanks good sir. I appreciate your enthusiasm. What say the rest of you?"* Captain Sorrana asks


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2008)

ooc: Who is in this scene? I think Scavenger is still in the tavern.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: any word on my sense motive?


----------



## Arabesu (Jul 14, 2008)

Smiling jovially, Yorgan gives his answer, "I would certainly be willing to help. However..." pausing as if formulating his words carefully, "I must reluctantly point out that adventurers such as ourselves often run into... excessive resource requirements. Can you provide us with some form of... oh, I don't know... compensation?" Yorgan does his best to avoid seeming too greedy or opportunistic, but the prospect of fighting a hobgoblin army does not excite him if all he will receive are a few kind words of thanks a few free drinks paid for by the captain of the guard.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 15, 2008)

Looking at Yorgan the Speaker returns the smile; *"Well, I guess I could go into our coffers and pay you as much as 500 gp each, plus you keep any spoils you find, which I'm sure are worth more than I, or the town, could pay you."*

OOC - Everyone is in the scene, you're currently at the tavern when the duo approached. 

[sblock=stonegod]
The duo appear to be generally concerned with the situation and you don't detect anything amiss in their responses
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Jul 16, 2008)

renau1g said:


> The duo listens as Sir Conrad speaks, noticing now the bound enemy with the group. The woman speaks up *"You captured one alive? Excellent, I will relish the chance to gain more information out of them. Perhaps together we can get more from him?"*.
> 
> . . .




Sir Conrad's dark eyes light up as he returns his full attention to the beautiful woman "*Captain Soranna, it would be my pleasure if you would join me in extracting information from the prisoner. Is there some place private we can work undisturbed?"*


----------



## stonegod (Jul 17, 2008)

Sascha listens quietly. When the knight offers his assistance, the man ducks his head. 'f I could be 'f assistance m'lord, m'lady, I do be assist'n w'th' questionin'. Be no trouble, I'd just be a listen' and such.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2008)

"If I may assist you, I have some expirience in ...interrogating... prisoners."
Scavenger says in regard of the hobgoblins, his intends are hard to read from his metal face.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 17, 2008)

Voadam said:


> Sir Conrad's dark eyes light up as he returns his full attention to the beautiful woman "*Captain Soranna, it would be my pleasure if you would join me in extracting information from the prisoner. Is there some place private we can work undisturbed?"*




*"Yes, we have a cell that we can use in the guard post, I'll ensure that we have our privacy and the time you require."* Soranna replies, gesturing towards the exit and turns her attention to the others.



Walking Dad said:


> "If I may assist you, I have some expirience in ...interrogating... prisoners."
> Scavenger says in regard of the hobgoblins, his intends are hard to read from his metal face.




*"Excellent, I'll admit that my own interrogation experience is quite limited, we don't usually have too much need around here."* the woman continues



stonegod said:


> Sascha listens quietly. When the knight offers his assistance, the man ducks his head. 'f I could be 'f assistance m'lord, m'lady, I do be assist'n w'th' questionin'. Be no trouble, I'd just be a listen' and such.




*"Well, that settles that, our town is most grateful for your assistance adventurers, I am glad we can count on you"* Norro Winston finishes, before turning to the barkeeper *"Any expenses of these travellers will be covered by myself"* before turning around and leaving the inn, smiling ear to ear.

As you leave the tavern a small boy runs up to Draxton and whispers something in his ear. The cleric turns to the rest of you and says, *"I must travel to our temple here, I'll return when I can."* before following the boy.

You arrive at the guard building aka the Old Toll House, Sorrana opens the door and leads the way to a room at the back of the building. The hobgoblin struggles against his bonds, but you manage to place him into a chair and manacle him. The room is fairly small, but you all fit in the room without issue. 

[sblock=ooc all]
With Jerrand's absence/disappearance from the site, his character will either 
be NPC'd or I need to open up recruitment again. Thoughts? 

Also, please RP out any interrogations and sblock either Diplomacy or Intimidate as appropriate
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 25, 2008)

Sascha follows into the interrogation room, looking innocuous. He sits in the corner, facing away from the prisoner, watching.

OOC: Bluff to seem unimportant (+13), then, when not looking, use _detect thoughts_ silently (DC 17 Will save if unnoticed). Focusing on the prisoner while he is interrogated.


----------



## Voadam (Jul 29, 2008)

Sir Conrad brings the prisoner in bodily and lashes him to the bars of his cell. He then generates first one mindblade then focuses and splits it into two smaller ones. He reduces the size so that the blades are smaller.

"*Soldier, I don't want you to speak. I want you to resist and refuse to tell us of the Red Hand and your band's doings. I expect you to be a being of honor and hold out despite the ongoing excruciating pain I inflict upon you. Have no fear, I will not back down or flinch from my duty, eliciting howl after howl from you hour after hour. This will push you to the limits, particularly since death is not an avenue of escape for you. I expect you to stay strong of will and we will be at this a long, long time. We will start with pain and move on to permanent maiming in due course. As a courtesy I will not even ask any questions at the beginning whose answers could bring the process to an end. I salute you in advance. Let us begin.*"

Sir Conrad uses his mindblades to inflict painful but nonlethal damage.

If the hobgoblin holds out Sir Conrad will smile and continue with his work, commending the prisoner and inflicting more and more excruciating pain.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2008)

Voadam said:


> Sir Conrad brings the prisoner in bodily and lashes him to the bars of his cell. He then generates first one mindblade then focuses and splits it into two smaller ones. He reduces the size so that the blades are smaller.
> 
> "*Soldier, I don't want you to speak. I want you to resist and refuse to tell us of the Red Hand and your band's doings. I expect you to be a being of honor and hold out despite the ongoing excruciating pain I inflict upon you. Have no fear, I will not back down or flinch from my duty, eliciting howl after howl from you hour after hour. This will push you to the limits, particularly since death is not an avenue of escape for you. I expect you to stay strong of will and we will be at this a long, long time. We will start with pain and move on to permanent maiming in due course. As a courtesy I will not even ask any questions at the beginning whose answers could bring the process to an end. I salute you in advance. Let us begin.*"
> 
> ...




The prisoner cries out in pain as the mindblades and Sir Conrad do their business. Soranna looks somewhat uncomforatable with this tactic, but remains silent as she chews on her lower lip. After a few minutes of these actions, Sir Conrad takes a break for a moment and looks expectantly at the hobgoblin.

The prisoner starts laughing as froth starts to accumulate at the corners of his mouth, his eyes wild and as he speaks, spittle flies from his lips; *"Stupid human, you think you've won this day? The day of ruin is coming for this human river-town, the Red Hand will destroy you all!"*

As the activities continue, the hobgoblin continues to thrash as the tiefling performs his activities, Scavenger steps forward and offers his assistance. By pulling back his cowl and revealing his visage, utilizing an ability to drive fear into the enemies hearts. As he does this the deathforged reaches out and runs his hand along the side of the prisoners face, which he uses to drain the smallest of life force from the hobgoblin. Whispering to him "I suggest you tell us what you know, otherwise I might have use of you for all eternity. You see, the way I'll finish the job, your soul will never rest, it will always know torment, you see, that's my specialty"  with his cold unfeeling voice, sending shivers through the rest of you. 

After this combined efforts the prisoner finally breaks, sitting in a pool of warm liquid running down his leg. His voice erratic, and thoughts appear to be scattered as he tells you *"the warband is located in an old human fort in the forest....we serve the Wyrmlord Koth, a mighty sorceror....there are more bands out scouring the land"* before passing out from the pain, his eyes rolling back in his head.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 30, 2008)

OOC: Anything from _detect thoughts_?


----------



## renau1g (Jul 30, 2008)

While the others are working on the prisoner with the interrogation techniques, Sohen's less direct methods turn up some additional information. One thought floats across the mind of the hobgoblin in between the flashes of pain and anger. _"Karilan"_, these thoughts are accompanied by an image of a bull-headed creature, which you know is a minotaur, a creature of great strength and possesses the ability to charge using its horns, which can skewer a wild boar. They also possess a thick hide, great fortitude, and a natural cunning, despite their low intelligence.

[sblock=stonegod]
Additionally, you recall the tales of a keep located in the Witchwood of the Elsir Vale. For centuries the soldiers stationed at Vraath Keep were the primary defenders of the region. During the reign of Amery Vraath he laid claim to the whole of the Witchwood and sought to rid his realm of any evil influence. His chief targets were a tribe of forest giants that dwelt deep within the woods. The were known as the Twistusks and kept mostly to themselves but raided merchants on the Dawn's Way on occasion. 

Amery gathered together an impressive group of mercenaries and adventurers with great promises of wealth and glory and led them against the Twistusks. The battle was furious, but in the end the humans won the day and forced the giants to flee into the mountains. The soldiers burnt the giants villiage and returned to the keep, victorious. 

Yet, their victory was short-lived, as less than a week later the surviving giants returned and launched a surprise assault on the keep during a tremendous thunderstorm. The giants bombarded the keep with boulders and poisened javelins, which were less affected by the heavy winds. When the sun rose, and allies came to the keep to aid the defenders, they only found a few corpses of the giants, but none of the inhabitants of the keep were found. Rumours abound that Amery cowered in his vault after he was hit by one of the javelins, slowly perishing due to the poison. He is said to still haunt the ruins. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Know (local) (1d20+5=21) 
Know(local) - Minotaur (1d20+5=25) 
...The dice gods are favouring stonegod today , too bad minotaurs don't really have any special abilities to learn
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 4, 2008)

ooc: I'm back. Thanks for the great performance NPCing Scavenger


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2008)

"*I was hoping to keep him conscious, oh well we did learn a few tidbits to start*." Sir Conrad turns to the captain.

"*Do you know of this old fortress in the forest? If we check it out we will know the relative strength of one band*."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 5, 2008)

"You, sir, seem to be used to this kind of work, too. The only thing better than good guard - bad guard is bad guard - _worse_ guard." Scavenger whispers in a raspy voice and Sir Conrad.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 5, 2008)

Voadam said:


> "*Do you know of this old fortress in the forest? If we check it out we will know the relative strength of one band*."




Captain Sorrana looks at the Sir Conrad and nods, *"Perhaps it is Vraath Keep? It's an old ruined castle about 15 miles or so west of the Dawn Way, in the Witchwood. It's been abandoned for years, hmmm.... it's certainly possible that the hobgoblins seized it for their stronghold. It's supposedly haunted, but they might not care."*


----------



## stonegod (Aug 5, 2008)

Sascha coughs softly to get everyone's attention. M'lords, I know a bit about the Keep, I do. Lord Amery did found it, fighting the  Twistusk giants if truth be told. But he was brought low when said big folk surprised them, killing them to a man. Tales say the lord himself cowered in his keep, but I cannot speak to the truth of such tails. The man smiles with wide hands as if leaving the truth of his words up to the hearer. As for the prisoner, well guvner, I believe he was hiding something. A minotaur, named Karilan, likely their leader. Whether at the keep or no, I cannot say.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> "You, sir, seem to be used to this kind of work, too. The only thing better than good guard - bad guard is bad guard - _worse_ guard." Scavenger whispers in a raspy voice and Sir Conrad.




Conrad gives Scavenger a quick salute with the mindblade before letting them dissipate. "*This is not work, by my oath it is my duty. A holy calling in the crusade against the many evils of the world*." with his back to the Captain he gives the warforged a grin and a wink before composing himself so as not to let too much exuberance show. The experience has energized him however.


----------



## Voadam (Aug 8, 2008)

*Sir Conrad Cyr*



stonegod said:


> Sascha coughs softly to get everyone's attention. M'lords, I know a bit about the Keep, I do. Lord Amery did found it, fighting the  Twistusk giants if truth be told. But he was brought low when said big folk surprised them, killing them to a man. Tales say the lord himself cowered in his keep, but I cannot speak to the truth of such tails. The man smiles with wide hands as if leaving the truth of his words up to the hearer. As for the prisoner, well guvner, I believe he was hiding something. A minotaur, named Karilan, likely their leader. Whether at the keep or no, I cannot say.




*"Why would you think . . . Do you have the touch, to see within certain thoughts even if they are not spoken aloud? A useful skill indeed. In any case, this Keep Vraath will indeed be a good place to begin. If it is populated by encamped hobgoblin soldiers there will be opportunities to learn more of their plans."*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 12, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]
As an FYI, Jerrand's cleric will be replaced shortly, I'd like him to come into the game in town, so I expect them to jump in this week
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2008)

Voadam said:


> *"Why would you think . . . Do you have the touch, to see within certain thoughts even if they are not spoken aloud? A useful skill indeed. In any case, this Keep Vraath will indeed be a good place to begin. If it is populated by encamped hobgoblin soldiers there will be opportunities to learn more of their plans."*



Sascha smiles and shrugs in a self-deprecating way. Just doing my job, guvnor. Best we get what provisions and maps we can before aheading out.


----------



## Arabesu (Aug 15, 2008)

*equipment purchases before we set out.*



stonegod said:


> Sascha smiles and shrugs in a self-deprecating way. Just doing my job, guvnor. Best we get what provisions and maps we can before aheading out.




Upon hearing Sasha's comment, Yorgan, whom until now had been waiting in the shadows speaks up. 

"Indead, we should definitely equip ourselves. Recall that each of you received 1540 gold crowns and 2 silver denari from the sale of the gear taken from these retched and loathsome beings. By my reckonings, each of us paid for one night in advance, a sum of 5 sp, before the noble Speaker proclaimed that our expenses were to be covered by the town. In addition, we are promised an additional reward of 500 crowns for completing this mission."

Yorgan pauses for a moment to allow these numbers to sink in, before continuing.

"Thus, I believe, with such a sudden and considerable amount of wealth, that we should be able to outfit ourselves rather splendidly. In particular we should obtain _horse and saddle._ For most of us, that should cost a mere eighty-five gold crowns unless you opt for something fancy. For those of us who are smaller, we might be able to find equipped ponies for thirty-five gold. I must admit that I am no better than the average man at judging the value of horse-flesh, but as a trained physiognomist, I may be able to determine if our hostler is intentionally 'ripping us off' as they say. Therefore, I take it upon myself to find us mounts. Please attend to your purses, pass over your coins, make your request for pony or horse, and on the morrow I will purchase our steeds." He holds out his hands expectantly.

"Is there any among you who wishes to accompany me shopping? Any who wish for a mount trained in the rudimentary skills of battle may wish to join us and make his own selection."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

"I will accompany you, Yorgan. Perhaps we will succeed in finding a mount that will accept me as it's rider. And if not, we could use one as packhorse untill I finish learning a certain spell, that will end it... the problem." Scavenger answers Yorgan


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2008)

Sascha hands over some money, and withdraws for the night.
[sblock=r1]Sohen's plan is to impersonate the mayor and try to have a word with the horseseller with a nice stilled _suggestion_ that its in the towns best interest to give us the horses afree.[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 18, 2008)

"*I can stride as fast as a riding horse encumbered by the full weight of a man. Do you all plan to buy stronger beasts that will move at their full speeds when bearing such loads?"*


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2008)

[sblock=stonegod]
While the others are discussing the horses and various speeds, etc. you slip away quietly and after asking a townsperson, find that there is only one farrier/stablemaster in the town. You arrive at Delora's Livery Stable, a small building on the southern outskirts of town. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2008)

"And I can run all day without tiring, but I think some horses or other quick mode of transportation will be very useful!" Scavenger says to Conrad.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 48/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2008)

[sblock=r1]







renau1g said:


> While the others are discussing the horses and various speeds, etc. you slip away quietly and after asking a townsperson, find that there is only one farrier/stablemaster in the town. You arrive at Delora's Livery Stable, a small building on the southern outskirts of town.



Sohen changes his appearance and magically clothing in a back alley, the ingratiating Sascha disappearing and the older Speaker Norro Winston in finer clothes appearing. With a _glibness_ silently cast, the old man walks into the livery.

*Ahoy! I need to arrange some horses!*

OOC: Bluff is +43 with _glibness_, Disguise is +18. Plan is, once I get the livery's attention, to cast _hypnotism_ and use my bluff/diplomacy/etc. to convince him that its in the town's best interest to give us the horses as cheeply as possible, free if feasible.[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 21, 2008)

[sblock=stonegod]
A middle-aged human comes up to the counter, she is well-toned and graceful, the scars on her face and hands show that she is no typical female. Her eyes open in mild surprise at seeing the Speaker, *"Excuse my reaction, but I wasn't expecting to see you for at least another two weeks. I haven't got the mounts you requested yet, they're out right now. I've got a couple left over, but the merchants have taken most of them."* the woman says, then stops and looks at you more closely as if considering something.

You begin your hypnotism spell and the woman falls completely under your spell. Looking at you with glazed over eyes she asks *"Speaker Norro, I have a trio of horses ready for your service. Not my usual quality, but they'll get you around faster."* and leads you around back.

There is a light warhorse and two heavy horses in the stable, which she offers to you and returns to the office.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 22, 2008)

[sblock=r1]"Norro" thanks her before retreating back to inn, taking a moment to become "Sascha" once again. He stables the horses before heading back to their room. He makes sure that the speaker is not around and only the rest of the group can hear him before he speaks.

OOC: stonegod feels bad, but Sohen probably doesn't.[/sblock]Sascha, arriving a bit late to the Inn, sees the returned group near their rooms. He looks to Yorgan on his way up. Looks like the Speaker arranged for us some horses he did. Fit as a butcher's dog, they be, one look'n good fer figth'n. Be a a taken my coins back.


----------



## Arabesu (Aug 22, 2008)

dang double post.


----------



## Arabesu (Aug 22, 2008)

"Excellent news Sascha! The Speaker must have anticipated our needs and had some provided. I do hope that he isn't expecting to deduct the cost of these animals out of our reward..." handing the coins back to Sascha and the others... "The two draft horses look like they might be good for pulling a large wagon. I was giving the ... 'nature'... of our friend Scavenger some consideration, and it occurred to me that while he might be shunned from directly riding, I doubt that a well trained horse would refrain from pulling him in a wagon. After all, such animals are used to collect 'the dead' all the time. Why would they shun him if he sat back away from them. Plus, I think it might be prudent to get some way to bring all this anticipated loot with us. Unless someone is carrying a dimensionally transcendental satchel of some kind."

OOC: If no one objects, Yorgan will buy some kind of FAST wagon or chariot out of his own personal funds. If we have to unhook the horses and leave it behind to make a quick get-away then so be it, but it might be nice to have a way of carting along the "new" PCs when they show up. Conrad and Scavenger can run alongside or ride, whichever they choose.

OOC: I don't want to prolong this. If he can't buy something fast in the morning after 1 hour of looking, then he will give up and mount up. I'm ready to go...

The next morning, when the mounts and wagon are ready, Yorgon exclaims, "Lets ride..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2008)

"Uhm, I actually own a transdimensional container, but the cart is nonethless a good idea." Scavenger responds.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 48/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 23, 2008)

"*Let us be off as soon as we can*."


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2008)

Yorgan gets up before the others in order to coordinate the attainment of the wagon. After only a few minutes of asking around he locates the town general store and procures the wagon at a cost of 40gp. 

They mount it to the horses and begin the journey out of town, but before they can leave the town proper, Captain Sorrana approaches in a hurry, with a tall gaunt grey haired man in tow

*"Before you go I remembered last night that there's an old hunter who knows the Witchwood better than any in the area. His name is Jorr and if you could get his help it would prove invaluable."* she says, directing to a location that is only a few miles off the Dawn Way.

[sblock=Halford]

As you might guess that's your PC, again you were told about this group by your old acquantance Sertieren the Wise, Halfling Wizard in the area. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Aug 25, 2008)

The grey haired man waits for Captain Soranna to finish speaking, though the observant will notice that his foot taps impatiently as he does so. Once she is done he steps forward and speaks,

"Forgive me gentlemen, but it has come to my attention that you are intending to head for Vrath Keep. I am Father Byden Blaithe a traveling Priest of Mysta in particular, and Knowledge in general. It is my understanding that you encountered a Hobgoblin Priest of Tiamat - a fascinatingly unusual occurence to be sure. Assuming that this is in fact the case I have a proposal for you..."

The Father takes a moment to adjust his spectacles and, seemingly unconciously, smoothes his goatee to a point with his left finger and thumb. 

"I am a practitioner of the divine arts, something akin to a divine magician - vulgarly referred to as an Archivist. As such I am required to scribe my spells - much as my arcane counterparts do. I propose that in exchange for my services, as both healer and combatant, you agree to provide me with an equal share of any financial gains accrued upon our journeys; and in additional, should it be feasible given the circumstances, you help me to acquire any of the aforementioned Clerics of Tiamat we come across so that I may compel them to help me further expand my prayer book. After they have so aided me you will of course be free to do with them as you will."

His finger and thumb again stroke his steel grey goatee as he thrusts his shoulders back, bony shoulder blades visible under a simple chainshirt.

"I assure you that I am more than competent at both the mending of flesh and its destruction - though I would deal such damage by way of magics rather than in melee."

He pauses again tilting his glasses down to peer over them and regarding the group miopically.

"What say you gentlemen, do we have an accord?"

[sblock=OOC]First off hello everybody. Byden is an Archivist who specializes in Healing and Summoning, both of which he can do spontaneously. I am not sure if he can heal Scavenger though, do inflict spells work on him or would it need to be repair damage? Either way Scavenger is oing to have to take care of himself for a little bit since Byden currently has no negative energy powers, something he will rectify at the first oppertunity now, but since he does not like making touch attacks it had previously made sense for him.

Hope its okay that I gave him the knowledge that the Hob was a Cleric of Tiamat, I checked back through and nobody explicitly told the townsfolk that I could see. So I am hopeing that in the conversation with the Speaker someone elaborated on the "religious fanatics" remark off stage or that Soranna would have allowed Byden to conduct his own interrogation via charm person, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 25, 2008)

Scavenger just fixes his gaze on the newcomer. This isn't the time to lie, cheat or intimidate, so he lets the others speak for their group.
_At last not an overly glorious do-good, by the sound of his words,_ he thinks.

[sblock=ooc]
Byden should be able to heal him; negatve energy works just fine, but with his touch, he can take care of himself between battles.

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 48/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2008)

Sascha ducks his heads. "Welcome, guv'nor."


----------



## Halford (Aug 26, 2008)

Father Blaithe nods and forces a smile a Sasha's greeting,

"Ah, my thanks, you would be Sasha? A pleasure I am sure."

Without waiting for anyone else's leave he strides forward to stand with the group and turns to Captain Soranna retrieveing a book from his backpack as he does so and pulling a quill from behind his ear. He flips open a small carefully constructed cylindrical pocket and dips the quill into it pulling it free and wipeing an excess of ink absent mindedly upon his vestments.

"Now Captain you were advising these good fellows to seek out a hunter by the name of Jorr? What pray tell do you know about this Jorr? Can we expect a warm welcome? What are his typical rates - might aideing the town be sufficient inducement to gain his services? What quirks or peculiarities, if any, is he noted for? How is he as a combatant? One can never have too much information, and you can never tell which piece might avail you. I'd also appreciate a basic description if you would be so good."

As Soranna fields the barrage of questions Byden's quill moves across the parchment sheets of the notebook with swift precision.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 26, 2008)

Captain Sorrena holds up her hands, trying to slow down the questions to a reasonable pace, then giving up in futility.

*"Jorr's a hunter, as I said, he lives in the forest and knows the trails of the region better then any. If we've ever had a lost child wander into the woods I've called upon his aide, and he's never let us down. Warm welcome? Hmmm... well he's not going to shoot first then ask questions, but he's not going to have tea and biscuits ready for you either. I pay him only on a successful find, whether it be alive or, well you know. We pay 25 gold pieces for this service. He's not one who cares much for the town, so that's probably not going to work. Can't say I've spent enough time with him to know of any quirks, except that he keeps to himself and away from town. As for combatant, I've never seen him myself, but if he's surviving out there, he must know his way with a weapon."* She replies, winded after the responses.


----------



## Halford (Aug 26, 2008)

Byden nods, his fingers trailing down to the tip of his goatee again,

"Well thank you Captain that will be... adequate, I suppose."

His tone lends the lie to the concession.

"Well gentlemen do we go? I have no steed myself, but I can provide one if necessary, one that would accept even our respirationally challenged friend here." 

He nods to Scavenger, 

"Though I would have to warn you such a steed would appear as a giant spider and be significantly faster than horses, but available for a duration of only six hours."

[sblock=OOC] Father Byden Blaithe proving that just because you have maxed ranks in diplomacy you don't have to use it![/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2008)

*Sir Conrad Cyr*

"*Indeed, let us be off to this Jorr. Father, do you have magics to divine as well as to heal? I know that clerics of the Triad have a spell to compel the dead to answer questions so long as I bring back the heads intact. Is this something you can do as well?"* the knight in the gleaming mithril armor queries the archivist.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2008)

Sascha nods, but otherwises keeps his council to himself.

OOC: Kn (local) on this Jorr. *Halford*: You mind not using dark-blue? On the default black, its hard to read (low cone sensitivity and all that). I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Halford (Aug 27, 2008)

Blaithe removes his spectacles and huff upon the lenses wipeing them off upon his vestments.

"Let us say that it is someting I will be able to do. I would have to acquire the spell as I have more significant magics to research myself and that costs money and time. In other words not for the time being I am afraid."

He shrugs,

"In any case such magics are unreliable the answers often enigmatic and vague and some creatures can even resist them. Not a priority, but I shall make enquiries when I have the time, or should it prove pertinent."


OOC: The disadvantages of being an Archivist, despite having spent almost all of my starting funds upon my prayer book the Father will always have fewer spells available than a Cleric.

No problem Stonegod, I'll change the color up - just let me know if the new one's okay.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2008)

Halford said:


> OOC:No problem Stonegod, I'll change the color up - just let me know if the new one's okay.



OOC: Peachy. Thanks!


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

"I'm not afraid of spiders. They are afraid of me. And having to breath is the challenge, not the other way around.
But I thank you for an accept your offer." Scavenger answers Blaithe.
"Yes, we shouldn't waste our time. Let's meet this 'Jorr'."

[sblock=ooc]
Byden should be able to heal him; negatve energy works just fine, but with his touch, he can take care of himself between battles.

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 48/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Aug 27, 2008)

OOC: The problem is that Byden has no negative energy powers currently Walking Dad.  He'll take one at level up and try to scribe others, unless renau1g minds me changeng a few spells out now...  I had thought that Scavenger could only be healed by Repair Damage - which sadly is not availabnle as a Domain spell - you see and as Byden does ot want to be within touch range of anything if he can help it I didn't bother taking Inflicts.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2008)

[sblock=Sascha]
Unfortunately, you're unable to determine anything beyond what Captain Sorrena's told you
Know (local) (1d20+5=11) 
[/sblock]

The group departs from the town intent on meeting with Jorr and begin their travels. After a few hours of walking/riding, the group comes to the turnoff that Sorrena told you about. Walking from the well-maintained Dawn Way, onto the more secluded trail you feel the forest closing in about you.

[sblock=OOC] 
Marching Order Please
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 27, 2008)

Sir Conrad leads the way, mithril breastplate gleaming in the sun.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]
As a primary caster, Scavenger tries to stay in the middle of the group.

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 48/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Aug 27, 2008)

OOC: Father Blaithe will stay at the rear of the group.  If we are riding Byden will be in the cart reading and keeping a rough map of the trail they have followed.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2008)

OOC: Are we still riding or not? If not, Sascha is near the middle w/ easy access to cover.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

As you move through the forest, some on horses, Sir Conrad walking, and Father Blaine calmly laying in the back of Yorgan's cart, the sounds of the forest become quiet, but before you can react movement explodes from out of the forest.

A pile of rotting vegetation at the front of the group "gets up" and begins shambling towards Sir Conrad. The creature is nearly as tall as Sir Conrad, but nearly 8 feet wide, with pieces of itself sloughin off as it moves. With a mighty swing, the creatures "arm" slams into Sir Conrad, catching him before he could react.

At the rear of the party, a vine comes out of the forest, attempting to grab at Father Blaine, but the wagon provides him enough protection to avoid it.

[sblock=OOC]
Yes, you were riding. Those on horses, please make ride checks (except for the warhorse).

Sir Conrad - 11 damage from the creatures slam attack

Initiative: 

Sir Conrad - 22
Yorgan - 22
Sascha - 21
Vine - 12
Mound - 11
Scavenger - 7
Father Blaine - 4

Sascha; Scav; Blaine; Conrad; Yorgan; Assassin Vine; Shambling Mound (1d20+3=21, 1d20+2=7, 1d20+1=4, 1d20+4=22, 1d20+3=22, 1d20=12, 1d20=11) 

[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=K. Nature 16 & 28] K. Nature (1d20+10=16) K. Nature 2 (1d20+10=28) Odd high check = vine, even high chech = mound. (1d20=10) Since I failed to specify...[/sblock]

OOC: Actually that second check should have been a 23 since I can only use Collecter of Stories once per encounter, I assume a 23 would get most of that information?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2008)

[sblock=Father Blaine]
You know that the vines are Assassin Vines, known for making their own fertilizer from the carcasses of its victims. Also, you remember that they're known to be resistant to both fire and cold. 

The other creature is a Shambling Mound, an intelligent, carnivorous plant. You also remember in your studies that electricity energizes the creature, making it stronger. IT is also resistant to fire .
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Aug 29, 2008)

*Not off to a great start*

"*Bone shards of the Martyr!*" Sir Conrad exclaims as the tentacle strikes him with the force of a pole axe.

A purple spike erupts from his gauntleted fist and he strides forward to engage the beast striking deep into its mossy exterior but not entirely clear on whether he struck anything vital to such a monstrosity. He focuses but has some difficulty re-entering his martial trance state.


ooc move 5 feet to close then melee attack expending psionic focus for psionic weapon feat. attack 13, damage 17. Move action to attempt to regain focus 16 on DC 20 concentration check, fails. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1712408/ 
I lost the first set of castle links for the attacks when my original posting here did not go through.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 29, 2008)

Sascha starts as the sudden appearance of the creatures, and quickly mutters and gestures as the vine horror aside him. As if summoned, a shadowy legion of warriors appear within and around the creature, spectral weapons at the ready. He then ducks into the jungle.

OOC: Cast _legion of Sentinels_, then duck into the cover of the jungle and hopefully Hide (+14). [sblock=Stats]Conditions: None
Active Spells: _legion of sentinels_ (6r) [Sentinels get 1 AoO per round, +6 melee (1d8+2/19-20 slashing). 
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 3/4
2nd: 6/6
1st: 7/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Aug 30, 2008)

*Father Byden Blaithe FF AC 16 (+ Cover), HP 40, 7/3/8*

OOC: For ease of reference...


----------



## Arabesu (Aug 30, 2008)

*astral construct*

"Ach, the forest has come alive! Defend yourselves."

Yorgon shifts, concentrates on his power on the defensive whilst expending his psionic focus to auto-succeed on the check. Soon, the air before him seems to be coalescing into a vaguely humanoid blob of ectoplasm. He will step back 5ft on the wagon, away from the plant if a space opens up.

OOC: HP 40, AC 23, DR2/silver; Not enervated:http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1713062/

Construct appearing next round: Type IV, Medium, Speed 40, AC 22, 47 hp, Slam +12 (1d6+13); Muscle special ability B (str +4)


----------



## renau1g (Sep 2, 2008)

Sir Conrad recovers quickly from his initial surprise and moves towards the mound. A purple spike erupts from his gauntleted fist and he strides forward to engage the beast striking deep into its mossy exterior but not entirely clear on whether he struck anything vital to such a monstrosity. He focuses but has some difficulty re-entering his martial trance state. Unfortunately, the strike causes no effect that he can see.

Yorgan begins the process of calling for reinforcements from the astral plane.

Sascha starts as the sudden appearance of the creatures, and quickly mutters and gestures as the vine horror aside him. As if summoned, a shadowy legion of warriors appear within and around the creature, spectral weapons at the ready. He then ducks into the jungle and attempts to remain out of sight.

The vine's tednrils move towards Yorgan with menace, but only manage to wrap themselves around the wagon, before retracting. 

Meanwhile, the mound continues its assault on Sir Conrad, one of its appendages slamming into him hard, while the other deflects of the mithril armour.

[sblock=OOC]
8 Damage to Sir Conrad.

Sir Conrad - 22 
Yorgan - 22
Sascha - 21
Vine - 12
Mound - 11
Scavenger - 7 < - Current Init.
Father Blaine - 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Sep 2, 2008)

*Father Byden Blaithe AC 17(+ Cover), HP 40, Saves 7/3/8*

"That's an assassin vine, resistant to fire and cold.  The other creature is a Shambling Mound, do not strike it with electricity! And be warned it too is resistant to fire!  Hold fast Sir Conrad I shall heal you momentarily!" 

The Father shouts his words swiftly and precisely.

Maintaining his position, ducked down in the cart, he begins to summon up the Undead to aide the parties efforts.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Number of Skeletal Owlbears... (1d3=1) Casting Summon Undead III, but sadly getting only 1 Skeletal Owlbear.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 2, 2008)

Seeing Yorgan's action, Scavenger decides to summon some help himself, while being prone on the cart.

[sblock=ooc]
Casts Summon Undead 2 to summon a bugbear zombie.
No need to roll for defensive casting because cover.

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 48/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2008)

Sir Conrad's focus is too overwhelmed with the exquisite pain from the viny blow to regain his psionic focus. He pulls back his fist, snarls, and strikes hard and true into the heart of the beast with his mindblade instead. 

ooc AC 23 hp 73/-19

concentration 16 fail, attack natural 20, damage 11, http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1717303/ 

I assume because it is a plant it is immune to the crit I would have done.


----------



## Arabesu (Sep 4, 2008)

*good news and bad news...*

The construct slams the vine brutally (hits AC 15 for 17 damage).

Yorgan is just barely able to tumble away out of the vines clutches. He concentrates on thicken skin, but the wild nature of the psionic energies overwhelms him before he can utter a glib witticism. (enervated, i.e. stunned until the end of his next turn)

All rolls here: http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1719486/

OOC: I need to calculate the pp remaining but have enough for now. Since he is out for a turn I guess I have time 

OOC: HP 40, AC 26, DR2/silver; Enervated!!, pp???


----------



## Halford (Sep 5, 2008)

*Father Byden Blaithe AC 17(+ Cover), HP 40, Saves 7/3/8*

OOC: Assuming that nothing tagets the Father, or at least that nothing does significant damage...

The Father's chanting ceases and a beacked skeletal horror appears next to Sir Conrad in front of the Shambling Mound. With nothing but the eery creak of bone on bone the abomination proceeds to slash madly at the Mound sending rotting vegitation flying.

[sblock=Hit 20 Damage 13, Hit 27 Damage 9, Hit 18 Damage 4] Augmented Skeletal Owlbear Attacks and damage. (1d20+8=20, 1d6+7=13, 1d20+8=27, 1d6+7=9, 1d20+3=18, 1d8+3=4) [/sblock]

Father Blaithe begins to chant again from his crouching position in the cart, a pair of transparent jaws shoot forward from his fingertips and dart towards the Shambling Mound. The jaws sink into the mound tearing away muck and mold and attempt to latch onto the creature,

[sblock=Hit 20, Damage 7, Grapple 16]Attack, damage, grapple (1d20+6=20, 2d6=7, 1d20+10=16) [/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Sep 16, 2008)

[sblock=Save versus suspense, natural 1]Not a bump, just so, err, every one can find it. [/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 16, 2008)

Sigh... let's see if the third time is the charm... it froze the last two times.

Seeing Yorgan's action, Scavenger decides to summon some help himself, while being prone on the cart.

The Father shouts out a warning to his allies, his words swift and precise.

Maintaining his position, ducked down in the cart, he begins to summon up the Undead to aide the parties efforts.

Sir Conrad's focus is too overwhelmed with the exquisite pain from the viny blow to regain his psionic focus. He pulls back his fist, snarls, and strikes hard and true into the heart of the beast with his mindblade instead. 

The construct slams the vine brutally, but the vegetation seems to absorb the impact without harm.

Yorgan is just barely able to tumble away out of the vines clutches. He concentrates on thicken skin, but the wild nature of the psionic energies overwhelms him before he can utter a glib witticism. 

[sblock=OOC]
Sir Conrad - 22 
Yorgan - 22
Sascha - 21 < - Current Init.
Vine - 12
Mound - 11
Scavenger - 7 
Father Blaine - 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 16, 2008)

Sir Conrad enjoys the pain a bit too much and cannot regain enough composure to generate his psionic focus. He is on too great a high however too care and joyfully strikes true into the heart of the shambling mound with his mindblade.


ooc AC 23 hp 73/-19
concentration roll 14 fail, attack 19 damage 9
Roll Lookup


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2008)

Hidden in the brush, Sasha intones a protective ward. Perfect copies of the man sprout in his place. With that, he slowly approaches the shambling horror.

OOC: Cast _mirror image_. Then MS while hidden toward the shambler. [sblock=Stats]Conditions: None
Active Spells: _legion of sentinels_ (5r) [Sentinels get 1 AoO per round, +6 melee (1d8+2/19-20 slashing). _mirror image_ (6min): 3 additional images
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 3/4
2nd: 5/6
1st: 7/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2008)

Hidden in the brush, Sasha intones a protective ward. Perfect copies of the man sprout in his place. With that, he slowly approaches the shambling horror, his movements are lighter and quieter than a soft breeze through the forest and not even the local fauna is aware of his presence.

The assassin vine turns its attention away from the wagon and towards the more immediate threat. The vines wrap around the construct causing some massive damage to the astral creation. The tendrils remain wrapped around the astral construct and continue their death squeeze.

The shambling mound continues its barrage on the holy warrior, Sir Conrad, and one of its blows rings true.

[sblock=OOC]
** only thing on the map that changed is Sascha's position, so just use previous.

22 dmg to astral construct - grappled
12 dmg to Sir Conrad

Sir Conrad - 22 
Yorgan - 22
Sascha - 21 
Vine - 12
Mound - 11
Scavenger - 7 < - Current Init.
Father Blaine - 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 22, 2008)

While his zombie appears and attacks the ine, Scavenger summons a spectral hand..

[sblock=ooc]
Bugbear zombie appears adjacent to the construct and the vine and attacks the vine:
Zomie attack (1d20+6=22, 1d8+3=6)

Scavenger summons a spectral hand:
Spectral Hand HP (1d4=2)

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 48/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/5[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Sep 23, 2008)

Halford said:


> OOC: Assuming that nothing tagets the Father, or at least that nothing does significant damage...
> 
> The Father's chanting ceases and a beacked skeletal horror appears next to Sir Conrad in front of the Shambling Mound. With nothing but the eery creak of bone on bone the abomination proceeds to slash madly at the Mound sending rotting vegitation flying.
> 
> ...




OOC: Reposted since its been a while and I had gotten a little ahead of myself!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 23, 2008)

While his zombie appears and attacks the vine, Scavenger summons a spectral hand. The zombies mace strikes into the plant, sending bits of it flying.

The Father's chanting ceases and a beacked skeletal horror appears next to Sir Conrad in front of the Shambling Mound. With nothing but the eerie creak of bone on bone the abomination proceeds to slash madly at the Mound sending rotting vegitation flying.

Father Blaithe begins to chant again from his crouching position in the cart, a pair of transparent jaws shoot forward from his fingertips and dart towards the Shambling Mound. The jaws sink into the mound tearing away muck and mold and attempt to latch onto the creature, but fail to keep hold.

Sir Conrad enjoys the pain a bit too much and cannot regain enough composure to generate his psionic focus. He is on too great a high however too care and joyfully strikes true into the heart of the shambling mound with his mindblade.

[sblock=OOC]
Sir Conrad - 22 
Yorgan - 22 < - Current Init.
Sascha - 21 
Vine - 12
Mound - 11
Scavenger - 7 
Father Blaine - 4
[/sblock]


----------



## Arabesu (Sep 23, 2008)

*Yorgan round 3*

Yorgon continues to drool as his vacant gaze takes in his construct's work.

His grappled construct interlaces its fingers into one mass and brings its fists down hard into the vine in a Shatner-esque full body crushing blow damaging it violently (hits AC 30, for 19 bludgeoning/magic damage: Roll Lookup).

OOC: Do natural attacks in a grapple suffer the  same -4 penalty that light-weapon attacks incur? If so, then the construct only hits AC 26; hopefully it is enough!).

Yorgan snaps to attention at the last second, but without enough time to help his comrades or assist in any way (i.e. he becomes "un-Dazed*" at the end of his turn).

OOC: Ooop psychic enervation results in being dazed, rather than stunned. I gotta remember that. Since Yorgan wasn't attacked it makes no difference, but it might make the difference in the future...

______________________________________________________________

Construct: Hp 25, Grapple @ +12 (+10 + muscle ability B), AC 22, construct traits.

Yorgan: HP 40, AC 26, DR2/silver, pp 32 (includes enervation penalty), 9 rounds of shifting remain.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 23, 2008)

The monstrous plant seems to have the upper hand on Sir Conrad, its viny blows buffet the psionic knight around, though he still presses his attack with good spirits despite the bludgeoning he suffers. His return blows show the effects of the damage he suffers though.

ooc AC 23 hp 73/-31

Concentration 16 fail, attack 16, damage 6

Roll Lookup 

Terrible rolling, good thing I have lots of hp.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 24, 2008)

Sascha stealthily moves around the shambling mass, preparing to flank it.

OOC: [sblock=Stats]Conditions: None
Active Spells: _legion of sentinels_ (5r) [Sentinels get 1 AoO per round, +6 melee (1d8+2/19-20 slashing). _mirror image_ (6min): 3 additional images
AC 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16; +6 armor, +3 Dex; Combat Expertise
hp 34 (6 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +5, Will +5; +2 vs. sleep and charm

Spells Per Day (Save DC 14 + spell level, +1 if flat footed):
3rd: 3/4
2nd: 5/6
1st: 7/7
0: 6/6[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 26, 2008)

Yorgon continues to drool as his vacant gaze takes in his construct's work.

His grappled construct interlaces its fingers into one mass and brings its fists down hard into the vine in a Shatner-esque full body crushing blow damaging it violently

[sblock=Arabesu]
I don't think they do, regardless it doesn't change things 
[/sblock]

Sascha stealthily moves around the shambling mass, preparing to flank it.

The vines continue their constriction on the astral construct, damaging it as the ectomplasm begins to leak through the viney tentacle.

With the new, larger threat appearing next to the shambling mound, it turns its 'fists' on the skeleton. Two massive blows knock bones free from the owlbear, but it manages to hold itself together and even throws off the plant's massive appendeges

[sblock=OOC]
Nothing's really changed since the last battle, except Sascha's position, so please just use the previous map.

11 damage to the construct

25 damage to the skeleton, but it won a grapple against the mound

Sir Conrad - 22 
Yorgan - 22 
Sascha - 21 
Vine - 12
Mound - 11
Scavenger - 7 < - Current Init.
Father Blaine - 4

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 26, 2008)

While his zombie continious attack on the vine, Scavenger delivers deadly energies through the spectral hand...
While the zombie misses, strikes the hand true.

[sblock=ooc]
Bugbear zombie continous to attack the vine
Zomie attack (1d20+6=8, 1d8+3=9)

Spectral Hand (Charnel Touch)(to hit vs touch, damage) (1d20+5=25, 1d8+1=8) attacks vines
(crits and plants...)

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+1     Refl:+3       Will:+4

HP: 46/48       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 3/5[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Sep 26, 2008)

Something about the inability of his plant foe to feel pain throws the knight off his psionic rhythm in the combat with it, but he powers through with brute force, stabbing the mound brutally.

ooc concentration 13 fail, attack 23, damage 14, Roll Lookup


----------



## Halford (Sep 27, 2008)

*Father Byden Blaithe FF AC 20 (+ Cover), HP 40, 7/3/8*

The Skeletal Owlbear again creaks eerily as it launches another assault upon the Shambling Mound. Unfortunetly it cannot muster its previous accuracy.

[sblock=Hit 21, 8 Damage]SO on SM (1d20+8=14, 1d6+7=11, 1d20+8=21, 1d6+7=8, 1d20+3=17, 1d8+3=6) [/sblock]

The transparent jaws tear into plant matter again sending green much flying.

[sblock=Hit 20, 11 Damage, Grapple 16]Spirit Jaws on SM, DAMAGE, GRAPPLE (1d20+6=20, 2d6=11, 1d20+10=16) [/sblock]

Satisfied with his efforts the good Father takes a defensive position in the cart.

OOC: Full Defense


----------



## Arabesu (Sep 27, 2008)

Yorgan positions himself on the other side of the cart, with a bolt loaded into his crossbow he sweeps it back and forth between the two vegetative targets in case he gets a clear shot at either plant. He will not shoot into a grapple or into the melee with the Psiknight as long as the noble warrior stands. He has no quams about shooting a skeleton by accident so should either Sir Conrad or his construct be eliminated he will take a shot.

The construct continues its mindless pummeling of the assassin vine (AC 17, 18 bludgeoning damage). http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1746622/

________________________________________________________________

Construct: Hp 14, Grapple @ +12 (+10 + muscle ability B), AC 22, construct traits.

Yorgan: HP 40, AC 26 (plus cover from cart), DR2/silver, pp 32, 8 rounds of shifting remain.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 30, 2008)

While his zombie continious attack on the vine, Scavenger delivers deadly energies through the spectral hand...
While the zombie misses, strikes the hand true, the plant begins to wither and die as the unholy energy wracks the vine, its tentacles fall to the ground.

The Skeletal Owlbear again creaks eerily as it launches another assault upon the Shambling Mound. Unfortunetly it cannot muster its previous accuracy, but one of its wings batters the mound.

The transparent jaws tear into plant matter again sending green much flying, but it still can't maintain any grip on the creature.

Satisfied with his efforts the good Father takes a defensive position in the cart.

Something about the inability of his plant foe to feel pain throws the knight off his psionic rhythm in the combat with it, but he powers through with brute force, stabbing the mound brutally. Once the 'blade' drives into the plant, it struggles for a moment, before collapsing in a stinking pile of refuse.

[sblock=OOC]
Well done! 640 xp for WD & 600 for everyone else...
[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Sep 30, 2008)

The Father picks himself up and makes his way over to the battered Sir Conrad.

"An interesting experience, would that I had not had to expend so many of my higher valences.  Still the outcome appears to have been acceptable.  Fascinating creatures really.  In anycase allow me to do something for your wounds."

The Father chants and soon Sir Conrad's wounds begin to gradually heal over.  Byden waits for a couple of minutes, clucks his tongue in annoyance, and repeats the chant which this time completely heals.

"Lesser vigor," he explains, "a useful little spell, though far more valuable outside of combat than in.  Is anyone else in need of aide?"

OOC: 2 Lesser Vigors heal 34 points due to augment healing feat.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 1, 2008)

Sascha emerges from the brush, none the worst for wear. Well, tha' was an adventure, guv'nor. Lets be off, shall we? He sets up back in the cart.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 1, 2008)

"*My thanks Father*." Sir Conrad scowls at the collapsed plant matter as he dismisses his mindblade. A few moments of uninterrupted meditation restores both his psionic focus and his psychic strike. "*Yes it was interesting, though I prefer the back and forth of a thinking foe*."

"*I am ready to proceed again*." The knight will again pick up his superhuman pace afoot. He resumes the lead to again draw out the fire of any further ambushes.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2008)

Managing to follow the guard captain's sparse directions, and overcome the exotic plant life, you come upon a small cabin. A ramshackle front porch is littered with fishing baskets and skinning frames. The cabin overlooks a dark lake, with old grey cedar-trees draped in moss rising out of the water. An old skiff is tied up on the shore nearby, and a little column of smoke curls from the fieldstone chimney.

OOC - you're approximately 200 feet from the cabin right now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2008)

"Yes, we should go again." Scavenger says after dismissing his spells.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Oct 1, 2008)

"We may be advised to approach with caution, after all this Jorr fellow does reside alone in an isolated and undoubtedly dangerous area.  If you have no major objections I shall hail the woodsman."

Father Byden walks forward until he is perhaps sixty feet from the cabin his hands carefully, although rather half-heartedly, raised to demonstrate he bears no weapon.

"Hello?  Excuse me, but we are seeking Jorr the Woodsman to aide us in tracking down a force of Hobgoblins menacing the village.  Hello?"  He shouts squinting miopically to see if he can discern any signs of life.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 2, 2008)

As you walk towards the cabin, you (Father Byden) notice movement beneath the porch, what appear to be large dogs. You know that these are nothing more than your average large dog, nothing unworldly about them. You notice them eyeing you warily as you approach.


----------



## Halford (Oct 2, 2008)

Byden slows down watching the dogs, and moves up to sixty feet from the cabin, watching the dogs for sign of movement.  He then speaks and adds,

"Fine dogs you have their, though I would rather they were not eyeing me quite so hungrily."  As he speaks he nods his head towards the animals for the parties benefit.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 3, 2008)

The trio of large dogs rush out from under the porch as Father Byden approaches, baying loudly as they moved. They stopped short of the priest and began growling and snapping at him, but not attacking.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2008)

Scavenger stands back, his presence tends to iritate animals.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## Halford (Oct 4, 2008)

"Ah, umm, hello!  Jorr, Jorr?  Hello?!"  The Father shouts standing stock still as his eyes flash nervously from hound to hound.  A bead of sweat forms upon his brow and he glances anxiously back at his companions.

"Hello?!"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2008)

Sascha looks at the dogs with something that looked like a ghost of a sneer. With a quick gesture, the animals looks soporific a moment.

OOC: _sleep_. That's how we deal with dogs.


----------



## Halford (Oct 14, 2008)

"Hello?"  Father Blaithe tries again querelously.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 16, 2008)

Sir Conrad looks about, in case the man is not within the cabin.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 9, 2009)

The dogs slow down, yawn once, and lay down on their sides fast asleep as Sascha's spell takes effect. One of them appears to be dreaming of chasing something as its twitching and growling.

There's no response from the house to anyone's calls.

As Sir Conrad searches the surrounding area, he notices what looks like a few sets of footprints leading away from the hut into the forest, heading North. You're unable to determine the race of the footprints, but they all appear to be of normal humanoid size.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 9, 2009)

"*A number of people went off this way. I will check inside quickly but if nobody is there we should attempt to follow what trail they left*." Sir Conrad quietly slips inside, careful not to wake the snoozing hounds.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 9, 2009)

Inside the house, Sir Conrad sees that the living conditions are quite Spartan, only a simple bed, table and stove serve as furniture in this small home. There are 5 plates on the table, which contain the remains of a meal, pieces of dried meat and porridge. 

The food doesn't look too old, probably no more than a few hours by your estimation. 

As you're searching in the house, Yorgan, Scavenger, & Father Byden grow impatient at the perceived misinformation and decide to return to town, leaving the two others to themselves.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 10, 2009)

Sohen shrugs at the other's impatience, but does his best to convince them to leave them the cart. 'e'll catch up w'you guvnors if we 'ave 'em 'orsed, we will.

Making sure the dogs are tied so as not to be able to hinder them when they awake, Sohen pulls out some tools and carefully makes sure nothing is up with the door then lets himself in. 'ello! Nobody 'ome? Good! Let's have a looksee.

OOC: Search for traps, open the door (if not locked), then Search the inside.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 10, 2009)

The others leave the cart and head back down the path.

Sohen opens the door without issues, and doesn't find any traps on the portal. Scouring the home. After searching the home, you manage to find a loose floorboard in the bedroom. Upon prying it loose, there is a sack of gold lying in a small hollow under the floor. Inside are gold coins and by your expert estimation, approximately 86 in all.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 10, 2009)

Once Sohen has collected the gold or not Sir Conrad says "*Let's see if we can follow where these tracks lead."* and puts action to his words heading down the trail deeper into the forest.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 10, 2009)

Sascha whistles when he opens the bag, letting a few coins slip through his fingers before putting it back. Lets go. He follows stealthily behind. [sblock=DM]Sleight of Hand to pocket 25gp (the "fee.")[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 11, 2009)

As Sohen carefully puts back the bag of gold and replaces the floorboard to its original position, Sir Conrad motions to continue up the path.

Sohen hops back into the wagon to direct the vehicle, while Sir Conrad continues to travel out in front keeping an eye out for danger.

As you walk through the forest, the land begins to turn to a more swampy terrain. You manage to cross without getting too wet, and after a few hours of travel you come to a small river, approximately 15 feet across. You are standing on a peninsula of dry land, a wooden bridge laying out before you, spanning the length of the river, and the bog that surrounds you. The bridge is slick and somewhat uneven.

Up ahead you can also make out the wreckage of a wagon. Lying on its side and half-sunk in the bog, about thirty feet from the causeway. Additionally, you see the remains of a large serpentine creature in the water next to the causeway, its six heads lay motionless and there are ice crystals clinging to its red skin. 

[sblock=Sohen]
You have no problem pocketing the coins
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 11, 2009)

"*If this is the handiwork of our would-be guide he can handle himself*."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 12, 2009)

renau1g said:


> As you walk through the forest, the land begins to turn to a more swampy terrain, which *Jorr* explains is a result of the Swift Creek up ahead...



OOC: Err, Jorr ain't with us...

Sohen nods, and clucks the horses ahead, following.


----------



## Voadam (Feb 13, 2009)

Sir Conrad will jog ahead and check out the dead creature and the site of the battle. He will look across the bridge and see if he can make out where the guide went after the creature was killed.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 14, 2009)

The bridge creaks ominously as the wagon continues along the roadway, but after a few moments of held breath, you make it across. Sir Conrad notices that the beast has suffered extensive injuries, including a long deep cut along its back, and multiple smaller burns over its body.

There is a corpse lying near the road, it looks like it was elven, but its lower portion is quite mangled, most likely by the large creature. The body looks to have been wearing some sort of armour, but its since been removed.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 17, 2009)

From behind you hear the grinding of metal and see a familiar face approaching. It's Scavenger and he's trying his best to catch up to you.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 17, 2009)

Sascha holds up the cart and waits for the warforged to rejoin before continuing.


----------



## renau1g (Feb 17, 2009)

As you continue along the path, you see the ruined keep looming out of the shadowy woods ahead. The old castle sits upon a small rocky hillock, and you can catch glimpses of a broken tower between the trees. A moss-covered stone at the side of the road you're following marks a footpath that looks like it leads up to the keep.

[sblock=OOC]
You're about 1/2 mile away from the keep (or .8 km)
[/sblock]


----------



## Voadam (Feb 17, 2009)

*Sir Conrad*

"*Remember our goal is to assess the strength and numbers of this Red Hand hobgoblin army encamped at the tower. Their leader is Wyrmlord Koth, a sorcerer, possibly a minotaur. Stealth will be our priority, I suggest we leave the cart concealed here as we are a decent distance away and proceed afoot. If we can capture another prisoner that will be excellent*." The knight dismounts from the cart.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2009)

Sascha nods and does his best to hide the cart and the horses after tying them down. Right you are guv'nor, right you are. Why don't I be takin' a step up ahead, then, all stealth like. You and the 'onorable 'forged can be a follow'n be'ind?

OOC: Sohen will scout ahead, all stealthy and such.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 18, 2009)

Scavenger nodds at the others and waits for Sasha's return. Stealth is hadly his winning skill.

[sblock=ooc]

Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 18, 2009)

[sblock=Sohen]
As you pick your way carefully through the trees, doing your best to avoid making a sound, you see the keep in more detail. It's in very poor repair. The gatehouse is partially collapsed as is a section of the wall to the south. A small wooden building sits next to a the remains of a long-abandoned garden in front of the structure. The walls surrounding the keep are about fifteen feet high, with a two-storey tower looming in the southwest corner of the courtyard. Large boulders lie strewn amid the ruins of the two watch towers, and a massive humanoid skeleton slumps amid the ruins of the northern one. This skeleton lies in the tatters of animal hide armour and a large club lies next to one of its bony arms.

You see a pair of goblins astride wolf-like creatures patrolling the outside perimeter. An eagle is streaking towards your position, with an angry creature following it. The creature is about 10' long, with bat-like wings, and spikes covering its long tail. 

OOC - please roll initiative[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2009)

[sblock=DM]Init 15[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 19, 2009)

[sblock=Sohen]
Please see latest post in the Alpha group for the map and your position. Please post actions in that thread, as I'll be using that one going forward for both groups.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Scavenger & Sir Conrad]
As you're awaiting the return of your scout and guarding your wagon, you see a large creature take to the sky out of the keep. It's quite large, but its too far to make out any more details. You also hear sounds of battle at the area.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay, I'm still learning Maptools and it took longer than expected to create the map. Initiatives for Sir Conrad is 22 & Scavenger is 11.
[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Feb 26, 2009)

_Bump?_


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 27, 2009)

ooc: I was waiting for Sohen's report...


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> ooc: I was waiting for Sohen's report...



He's a bit busy at the moment....


----------



## Voadam (Feb 27, 2009)

Sir Conrad says to scavenger "*Leave the wagon. Let's go*." and heads stealthily towards the battle.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 2, 2009)

"Go on, I will follow as stealthy as I can, that ain't much." Scavenger just answers.

[sblock=ooc]
No ranks in hide or move silently, +2 Dex


Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 2, 2009)

As the duo begin to follow the trail of you missing scout, the sounds of battle grow louder and easily cover up your movements. You manage to get within sight of the keep just in time to see a blast of flame erupt near the southern wall of the keep.

[sblock=OOC]
I've rolled initiative for you, please migrate over to the alpha thread and that will be the one going forward that we'll use.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 3, 2009)

ooc: could you link the alpha thread?

Edit

For my convinience

[sblock=map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]


----------



## renau1g (Mar 3, 2009)

[sblock=Link]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/227457-renau1gs-red-hand-doom-alpha-17.html
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 4, 2009)

Thrown into an unknown situation Scavenger summons a spectral hand to aid him.

[sblock=ooc]
No ranks in hide or move silently, +2 Dex


Stats:
AC=20 Touch=13 Flat-Footed=19

Fort:+2     Refl:+4       Will:+5

HP: 57/57       Dmg Red: 2/bludgeoning and magic

Spells Per Day (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
1st - 6/6
2nd - 4/6
3rd - 4/4[/sblock]


----------

